# Naruto 644 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Aug 18, 2013)

Predict away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



Because we got this weeks chapter early, there will be no chapter for the coming week.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 18, 2013)

father-son Rasengan


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

I predict the integration of Sage Mode techniques and Bijuu Mode (finally). 

Watch it come like two chapters later, though... 

And I predict Shikamaru doing something useful after having *focused*.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 18, 2013)

More stoner talk in-between Naruto, Minato, and Sasuke.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 18, 2013)

I predict Naruto hype chapter ending with Obito being hit. And for 645 i predict Obito coming away out of it like always.

Also some random MadaHashi panels in between, some fodder and Shikamaru. Still no sign of Gokage and Oro.


----------



## titantron91 (Aug 18, 2013)

More Naruto-Minato father-son-love-conquers-all collaboration SpaceTime Sage Mode Rasengan Bijudama.

More Tobirama battle support to redeem his character before the manga ends.

More Sasuke attending Sage Mode 101 classes.

More Madara stalling Hashirama for a good fight like the old times.

More Kakashi being stuck in Kamuiland.

More Alliance being useless.

More Obito being Obito.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Aug 18, 2013)

Orochimaru, definitely!


----------



## Harbour (Aug 18, 2013)

Naruto touches everyone with Minato's chakra and Minato use Hiraishin to teleport them outside the barrier. Chapter ends.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 18, 2013)

Obito will fail again, and maybe get another wound that won't heal...>.>


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 18, 2013)

At this point I expect nothing more than another chapter where Obito's attack is stopped, Madara and Hashirama continue they're fight me, noooo I don't wanna dialougue, Obito and Naruto yell at each other some more and generally nothing happens. 

Fuck it I'm done getting my hopes up 8U.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Chapter 644 Prediction:*   Power of Father and Son

Recharged with the powers of the Kyuubi's Yin and Yang, Naruto is able to create a ton of shadow clones and charge the Bijuudama tree and launch it into the air.   Where it explodes harmlessly in the sky.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 18, 2013)

Only daddy has the busted arm.


----------



## Abz (Aug 18, 2013)

father-son kah meh ha

and what ever shit minato throws up regarding the 2 remaining bijuu damas....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2013)

Naruto saves the day , cuz its birthday , more talk between Yin Kurama and Yang Kurama

the end of the chapter....Madara does something finnaly....


----------



## Harbour (Aug 18, 2013)

If Kishimoto wastes Father/Son potential again, i will create the "Burn down in the fire of justice" thread on the next week.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 18, 2013)

4 chapters till the end of the volume, most likely nothing hugely plot relevant will happen.

Probably some usual Minato-Naruto hype wich _as usual_ will result in nothing.


----------



## Jad (Aug 18, 2013)

*Gai*: This is....Six Red Yang Encampment...incredible.
*Lee*: Are you serious Gai-sensei?
*Gai*: But Lee...it's Six...
*Lee*:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Kishi*: I AM THE GREATEST WRITER ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2013)

New Bijuu Mode for Naruto, the full thing. 

It's coming bitches.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 18, 2013)

Naruto 644 Prediction
Shadows of the Leaf

_Naruto starts gaining BM chakra_
Sasuke: !?
Obito: That mode again...
Naruto: Dad! Second! Listen up!
-----------------
Hashirama: Dammit Madara get out of the way!
Madara: Make me!
_Hashirama claps his hands_
Hashirama: Bringer of Darkness!
Madara: !? Genjutsu....that's not like you...but..
_Madara grabs Hashirama with his PS arm_
Madara: I can see you with these eyes!
_Madara rips Hashirama in half_
Hashirama: !? Urgh
Madara: This...I have to see this...your defeat.. with an audience this time!
_The alliance all looks worried seeing Hashirama defeated_
Madara: YOU SEE, THATS WHAT IT FEELS LIKE TO BE NUMBER TWO!
Hashirama: * What's going on...he can counter all my mokuton moves with his own and with that rinnegan I have no way to get passed him...he knows I can't beat him...what's his plan?*
----------------------------------
_Tobirama takes his hand off of Naruto's shoulder_
Tobirama: I see... that might work
Minato: Can you really do that Naruto? 
Naruto: Watch me! Get ready!
Obito: Too late.
_The bijuudamas fire at the same time_
_Naruto jumps at his maximum speed and start bouncing the balls back_
Sasuke: !?* He's fast*_
Naruto is running in circles pushing the bijuu damas back and forward _
Obito: This is just like the last time, they will eventually explode.
_Naruto is about to hit one of the other bijuudamas back_
Naruto: NOW DAD!
_Minato teleports right on to him and touches the bijuudama and teleports out, Naruto runs towards the next one._
Obito: !?
Naruto: NOW SECOND!
_Tobirama teleports to Naruto and does the same thing_
Obito: ! Ah....I see...Naruto, you're juggling the bijuudamas back and forward all while those two teleport them out one at a time...
_Minato teleports back to Naruto_
Nauruto: Two more remaining!
Alliance: They're doing it!
Shikamaru: That Naruto...he's fit to be Hokage now.
Naruto: LAST ONE!
Obito: Hmm.
_Obito stops the bijuudama mid air_
_Naruto flies right by it_
Naruto: Dammit!
Tobirama: He's controlling the movements now.
_Obito expands his hand_
_The bijuudama starts becoming many small bijuu damas_
Obito: Let's see you stop this.
_The bijuu damas get sent towards the Alliance_
Tobirama: There's too many!
Naruto: Dammit!
_Killerbee stands in front of the alliance and tries to block them with his octopus shell_
Hachibi: Bee, you can't block them all
Killerbee: I know foo!
Gai: That's it, have to go 8! 
Mifune: Samurai! Aim for the center!
Temari: Wind users, blow them back!
Akatsuchi: Create earth walls!
Shikamaru: A normal bomb that size can take out an entire village....we can't stop this...
Naruto: NO STOP!
_The bombs hit the Alliance and the explosions create a huge mess with dust everywhere_
Obito: Couple hundred down, 4 to go.
Naruto: You bastar--
Obito: !?
_The smoke clears and theres a etheral chakra figure stopping it._
Madara: !?? This chakra...it's...perfect..
_In front of the alliance stands Sasuke with his EMS activated with the Yata mirror out._
Obito: So..Itachi engraved his weapons in his eyes it seems.. lucky you.
_Sasuke's Susano grows large and out comes 3 other arms, one holds the sword of Totsuka and the other two have the bow and amaterasu sword._
Hashirama: A four armed Susano....from that boy?
Madara: An Uchiha other than myself has awakes the eternal....this...intrigues me.
Naruto: Woah...that's a big Susano...
Sakura: Sasuke-kun...
Sasuke: I already told you..*I* will delete the past.
Obito: Then by all means, show me.
Sasuke: Naruto! 
Naruto: Right!
Naruto goes into full bijuu mode with the 9 tails replica as him and Sasuke both charge Obito
*History Reborn*
*Chapter end*


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Hiruzen's legs make their way up to the battlefield where Juubito and everyone else is.


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 18, 2013)

Chouji suddenly becomes a vegetarian and uses his Expansion jutsu to turn into a giant and eat the Juubitree, then the bijudamas explode in his stomach with comical effect, a bit of smoke from his mouth, and a belch.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 18, 2013)

Father son combo


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll have a father son combo with a side order of Tobirama and Sasuke plz.


----------



## warp drive (Aug 18, 2013)

Anybody  here feeling lucky to predict the next Naruto-Obito dialogue for next chapter?
I'll give it a shot. 
Obito: Rin Rin Rin Rin. Minato failure. Kakashi failure. Rin Rin Rin Rin. This world is dead. Rin Rin Rin Rin.
Naruto: Bonds. Rainbow and Unicorns. I am the ninja Jesus. Bonds. Hugs. I'm the ninja Jesus.  Believe it. 

Please Kishimoto stop! We get it already. We got it about 10 chapters ago. Stop bro. Please.  
Stop wasting panel with this crap.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Aug 18, 2013)

LOL! Thats probably what will happen.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 18, 2013)

Another chapter of NOTHING FUCKING HAPPENS.

Jesus, even Bleach at its worst isn't this tedious.


----------



## Jad (Aug 19, 2013)

*Prediction*:

Most of the chapter will be discussing and strategising how they will take out the Tree Bijuu-dama, the last panel will be the action of it happening.

Next chapter will be the entire plan coming to fruition. That will end with if it succeds or not.

The chapter after that one will be a repeat of the other chapters, this time Obito does another move, and Naruto and co have to come up with a plan to defeat that move, rinse and repeat, and we have ourselves a couple of _shitapters_.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 19, 2013)

One guy has posted the raw last week itself. What's going on? How did he get the early chapter?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> *One guy has posted the raw last week itself*. What's going on? How did he get the early chapter?



That guy is from the future and it appears chinese rule in the future


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 19, 2013)

I predict Hiruzen returns with his new Monkey Sage Mode and fodderize Jubito.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 19, 2013)

I predict the hokages are free from the burden that is those useless fodders,one way or another


----------



## Sifus (Aug 19, 2013)

Sasuke better do shit to end this Naruto wank


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 19, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Sasuke better do shit to end this Naruto wank



You do realize that the cliffhanger is Naruto getting a powerup?  Sasuke probably just gave up already.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 19, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> You do realize that the cliffhanger is Naruto getting a powerup?  Sasuke probably just gave up already.



Yeah I know. A fanboy can dream right?

SASUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2013)

dungsi27 said:


> I predict the hokages are free from the burden that is those useless fodders,one way or another



fodders are immortal.... they will live forever


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 19, 2013)

This battle is going to drag until chapter 650.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 19, 2013)

Shit chapter, the only highlight:



hitokugutsu said:


> father-son Rasengan


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 19, 2013)

Please based Kishi, show Minato's new Jutsu


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Ƶero said:


> Please based Kishi, show Minato's new Jutsu



Well that jutsu is just for creating an opening , what is so awesome about that ?


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 19, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Well that jutsu is just for creating an opening , what is so awesome about that ?



I don't care. I just want to see what it looks like when it has such an awesome name.


----------



## Weasel (Aug 20, 2013)

I am kinda confused, will chapter 644 be released tomorrow or is it just the official release date of chapter 634 we get? Does anyone know?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2013)

SJ has a contract with fights that are so long they are boring.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 20, 2013)

*SPOILERS of next chapter*

I have not seen a thread talking about it, and it couldn't be more obvious, think about it guys, I'm pretty sure you can guess what's going to happen.

No, sorry, Naruto and Minato are not going to use any amazing jutsu, it's way more "complex"

*Bottom panels, remember???*

We have a box, a bomb, 2 guys able to teleport things they are touching and a guy able to connect everybody with pure chakra...

Yes, Naruto is going to connect everybody with chakra and Minato and/or Tobirama are going to teleport them out of the box.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds about right. Minato should be enough.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 20, 2013)

Dat Ultimate father/son duo


----------



## Saru (Aug 20, 2013)

Naruto sprouting thousands of chakra arms?



Sounds good.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 20, 2013)

Dat Naruto
Dat Minato
Dat Wank
Dat Telegrams
Dat Butthurt
Dat Fest


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds plausible.

I'd like a father/son combo with a side order of Tobirama with some sauce plz.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Aug 20, 2013)

that makes sense.

Maybe then they could fight freely without having to worry about the fodder ninja.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 20, 2013)

Nope , 100 % not happening , Naruto had a plan and he is going to redirect the juubidama's and break the barrier , minato has no ideea what naruto's plan is and there is no time to explain the plan


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2013)

Weasel said:


> I am kinda confused, will chapter 644 be released tomorrow or is it just the official release date of chapter 634 we get? Does anyone know?



I hate when people do this.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Aug 20, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Nope , 100 % not happening , Naruto had a plan and he is going to redirect the juubidama's and break the barrier , minato has no ideea what naruto's plan is and there is no time to explain the plan



His plan is to do stuff he shouldn't even be able to do?

yeah, 100%. would read again.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 20, 2013)

yep called that as soon as i read the chap. the question is will kishi let it be that easy.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 20, 2013)

Cave Jansen said:


> that makes sense.
> 
> Maybe then they could fight freely without having to worry about the fodder ninja.



The fodder ninja are there to stay. To stare at Naruto in awe. To need to be saved by him. To despair over their own uselessness. To have a moment to shine every once in a while. To be trapped inside the Eternal Tsukuyomi.

I bet if they're teleported elsewhere, it's just outside the barrier, and not, like, on the other side of the continent. 

We still have that foreshadowing of them doing something crucial at some point.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Aug 20, 2013)

That's actually not a bad idea ...


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 20, 2013)

Like a Job Interview

Great Call


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 20, 2013)

I think this is guaranteed to happen now


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 20, 2013)

Shattering said:


> I have not seen a thread talking about it, and it couldn't be more obvious, think about it guys, I'm pretty sure you can guess what's going to happen.
> 
> No, sorry, Naruto and Minato are not going to use any amazing jutsu, it's way more "complex"
> 
> ...



Agreed.



Amanda said:


> The fodder ninja are there to stay. To stare at Naruto in awe. To need to be saved by him. To despair over their own uselessness. To have a moment to shine every once in a while. To be trapped inside the Eternal Tsukuyomi.
> 
> I bet if they're teleported elsewhere, it's just outside the barrier, and not, like, on the other side of the continent.
> 
> We still have that foreshadowing of them doing something crucial at some point.



They're probably safer close to Naruto too.

*looks at former HQ*


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 20, 2013)

That would be great,and I hope Obito would maintain that barrier,keeping those useless fodders outside for good


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> SJ has a contract with fights that are so long they are boring.



this is true, and has been proven time and time again


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Aug 20, 2013)

Tsunade arrives and busts out Slug Sage Mode and saves the alliance from the Bijuudamas. Make it happen Kishi.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 21, 2013)

Birthday cake rasengan incoming.


----------



## Moloko (Aug 21, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Nope , 100 % not happening , Naruto had a plan and he is going to redirect the juubidama's and break the barrier , minato has no ideea what naruto's plan is and there is no time to explain the plan



It doesn't take time to explain a plan when you're talking about jinchuriki.

One fist bump and the thoughts of the two ninja combine via the tailed beasts.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2013)

Something that moves the plot forward a bit would be nice.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 21, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Nope , 100 % not happening , Naruto had a plan and he is going to redirect the juubidama's and break the barrier , minato has no ideea what naruto's plan is and there is no time to explain the plan



Not sure if you understand that your post makes absolutely no sense, any explosion inside the box would kill them all even if he breaks it, the range of the explosion is more than enought


----------



## 4ghost (Aug 21, 2013)

OP your prediction kind of reminds me of my own in this thread over . Except there may be a slight difference in how we interpreted the means in which Naruto intends to make use of his new found ability to perfectly sync match and share chakra in order to utilize his father's Hiraishin.  Instead of connecting everyone to himself I believe that Naruto is going to be sharing the chakra of his father that he received from Yin Kyuubi. So initially it may only be those four that are needed to deal with the 4 Bijudama, provided Naruto first passes off and Sasuke accepts the chakra.




4ghost said:


> I believe that Naruto's plan is a little more complex then just recharging his Kyuubi mode from Yin Kyuubi chakra. I think the part that Naruto is uncertain about is whether he can take the yin chakra that had mixed with his father's and use his new found skill to perfectly mold chakra to match each individuals unique traits in reverse. If Naruto succeeds in doing so then he could become a remote conduit for Minato to activate his Space Time jutsu through, since all that is needed in order for the jutsu to work is for Minato's chakra to be in contact with the target.
> 
> It may be something that Naruto can do since they are father and son and both hosts to the Kyuubi.
> 
> I came to this conclusion after reading the following post from another thread.





Harbour said:


> Probably, this question already was answered.
> 
> 
> I think Minato could lend own chakra to many people to teleport them, but not so much in compare with Naruto.
> As said earlier, Minato was able to touch Kyuubi and Bijuubomb by own chakra to teleport them from the Konoha.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think that would work, since Obito can probably just drop the barrier. The _box_ was made from the chakra rods which obviously, the Rin'negan user is always connected with. In addition, with the cliffhanger Kishi left us with, I doubt we'll have them using a strategy than fails that easily. 

IMO, 4ghost is probably right.


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2013)

........  not shit?   

i thought  they would make pudding  with the kyuubi  chakra :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 21, 2013)

Another filler chapter predict I


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 21, 2013)

Euraj said:


> I don't think that would work, since Obito can probably just drop the barrier. The _box_ was made from the chakra rods which obviously, the Rin'negan user is always connected with. In addition, with the cliffhanger Kishi left us with, I doubt we'll have them using a strategy than fails that easily.
> 
> IMO, 4ghost is probably right.



I disagree. This is just a matter of timing. Naruto and Minato could warp everybody in the last moment before the bijuudamas explode when Obito is unable to bring down the barrier in time That way everything within the barrier will get devastated. Oh who am I kidding Hashirama, Madara and Obito will survive the blast without a scratch only the Juubiplant will get destroyed.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 21, 2013)

17 pages of Sasuke fangirling over Naruto's new appearance. That's my prediction.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 21, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I disagree. This is just a matter of timing. Naruto and Minato could warp everybody in the last moment before the bijuudamas explode when Obito is unable to bring down the barrier in time That way everything within the barrier will get devastated. Oh who am I kidding Hashirama, Madara and *Obito will survive the blast* without a scratch only the Juubiplant will get destroyed.



it's a giant ball of that eraser jutsu right? any chakra it touches will get obliterated just like minato's arm. obito might survive but the juubi in him will be severely crippled.

though if he does survive and somehow the barrier does as well. it would be interesting if he used the opportunity to finally activate moon eye plan. i really wanted to see naruto and crew escape that one.


----------



## Talis (Aug 21, 2013)

Its called prediction.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2013)

i see something like that happening, but in a more special way than simply pulling a shitload of arms to teleport everybody

maybe something that Naruto himself cant determine, like spread the chakra around the whole place, "connecting" to everybody inside of the barrier, which would include even Madara, for example


----------



## Moeka (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't someone burn the tree?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2013)

also, maybe Minato's jutsu will have some input

Maybe it involves him spreading chakra throught wind, for example...and his connection with Naruto would allow them to spread Naruto's chakra mixed with Kyuubi's, since Naruto is capable of transfering and connecting with the other's chakra.

So it would be:

Minato spreading Naruto's special chakra, in order to connect with everybody, and teleport them.


----------



## Karman (Aug 21, 2013)

Yep, was just about to post this when I found this thread.

Transfering Minato/Kyuubi chakra to Naruto will allow Naruto to use it in combination with Kyuubi-Empowerment. Before Juubito fires off his four bijuu bombs, Naruto will attach Minato's chakra to every member of the alliance...thereby making them transportable and tags all at the same time. It's entirely possible that Naruto will even empower the alliance with Hiraishin capacity as well, making them even more boss.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 21, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i see something like that happening, but in a more special way than simply pulling a shitload of arms to teleport everybody



this is what i'm hoping for as well. maybe they'll be able to remotely connect with everyone due to kyuubi's chakra already inside them. so they just start glowing or feel the kyuubi chakra inside them stirring and suddenly they are teleported.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 21, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> 17 pages of Sasuke fangirling over Naruto's new appearance. That's my prediction.



No , wastead pannel , we have enough of that.... move the plot along

Its fucking pathetic seeing how the manga turned to izanami..... shity ass villain 

Hope that Madara does something


----------



## Glutamminajr (Aug 21, 2013)

^
I'm afraid it's a fake.

Btw I predict that we'll see what Naruto and Minato want to do with the four bijuudamas,some help from Sasuke and Tobirama and maybe we'll see the Gokage's arrival.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't fuck with me. Another fucking power up?


Fuck you Kishi.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 21, 2013)

It looks like a real pic that's leaked can someone confirm that?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 21, 2013)

it's a fake... there are even english words


----------



## Maracunator (Aug 21, 2013)

It's fake, the way texts are placed suggests it must be a doujin/fanart drawn by a Western fan, somebody just blurred the image so it wouldn't be easy to tell the letters.

Though, I personally don't object the idea of Naruto achieving a Sennin/Bijuu mode fusion that is proposed in the image.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 21, 2013)

The style looks fake, the text is all wrong.



Sifus said:


> Don't fuck with me. Another fucking power up?



And this is a surprise to you? There's more power ups to come!


----------



## Rai (Aug 21, 2013)

643: Minato can't save anyone!

644: Minato saves everyone!

Kishimoto


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 21, 2013)

That won't fool anyone who knows the speech bubbles are read top-bottom and right-left.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 21, 2013)

gokage arrival incoming. :


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (Aug 21, 2013)

OP Naruto incoming


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2013)

I think either Orochimaru and/or the Gokages will arrive. And Madara should be close now to using his ace, either way we're supposed to see him more now that he appears to be inside the same barrier as the others.



Maracunator said:


> It's fake, the way texts are placed suggests it must be a doujin/fanart drawn by a Western fan, somebody just blurred the image so it wouldn't be easy to tell the letters.
> 
> Though, I personally don't object the idea of Naruto achieving a Sennin/Bijuu mode fusion that is proposed in the image.



Me neither plus it's been teased already.

But I must be the one with the unpopular opinion that I would like it to be simple: just the sage pigmentation of Sage Mode, the frog + fox eyes mixed and the feral-up whiskers. No striking Bijuu Mode shroud. I like that about Sage Mode, it can look unimpressive in terms of looks but the boost he gains from it speaks for itself.

Though I could accept a KCM shroud with Sage Mode:


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2013)

nah, i think that SM+BM deserves an unique design, not just the mix


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> nah, i think that SM+BM deserves an unique design, not just the mix



seconded.

I can't wait for the design change that I think will be coming with 100% Kurama though.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 22, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> nah, i think that SM+BM deserves an unique design, not just the mix



Dunno if you have seen this, but Desorienter deserves more credit. Imo it's the best design I have seen:


----------



## WT (Aug 22, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Dunno if you have seen this, but Desorienter deserves more credit. Imo it's the best design I have seen:



Fuck me that's insane.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 22, 2013)

Damn, how slow are the Gokage. The Hokages got there in like a chapter.


----------



## Syntaxis (Aug 22, 2013)

Technically, all Naruto has to do is:

1. Be in base-mode;
2. Kage Bunshin times 4;
3. Intercept each bijuudama;
4. Have Minato use Kyuubi-arms to chakra-connect;
5. Minato teleports all bunshins out.

Alternatively, if he has enough chakra for Kyuubi-mode, he could

1. Be in Kyuubi-mode;
2. Kage Bunshin times 4;
3. Intercept each bijuudama;
4. Connect himself to Minato using Kyuubi-arms;
5. Minato teleports all bunshins out.

Remote possibility, though: He had Minato teach him hiraishin in the fist-bump dimension. Then again, it's probably some complex ninjutsu or anyone with a large chakra pool would be using it. And it doesn't exactly fit Naruto's style; it'd make his super speed somewhat superfluous. He's more of a direct-approach kind of guy, not the magic-tricks kind of guy.

Then there are the still living Kages. The barrier is open on the top, so they could fly in from above. We know their defense can tank a whole lot (sand + rock), and the Tsuchikage might just simply obliterate the entire tree from the top down.

Remember how Naruto felt the edo-Hokages coming? He might've sensed that the living Kages were nearby, too. Perhaps they're already there. Henge no-jutsu would be a perfect place for this. Look like random chuunin ninja's, stand by until you are tactically at a huge advantage. Surprise enemy. Win.

And we shouldn't rule out Sasuke, either. He has the ability (and motivation!) to conjure a full Susanoo. He may even have Yata's Mirror. You know how it goes, "did you all forget about me? Sheesh." 

I would write something about Sakura. But it's Sakura.

Lastly, we can expect Kakashi to come back at any point in time now. Either Naruto asked Minato: "So, did you ever tag Kakashi-sensei and could you teleport him to us?" or Kakashi might simply be ready to teleport back.

So each ball:

Ball 1: Tobirama ports it out
Ball 2: Minato ports it out
Ball 3: Sasuke and/or Naruto and/or Bee tank it
Ball 4: Kakashi back in the nick of time and ports it out

Easy to write 

But since Kishimoto is rather unpredictable, and boils things down to lameness, it'll probably go like this:

Naruto and Minato link up together, the two Kyuubi inside them communicate as their chakra remains linked. Minato keeps powering Naruto as he forms the seal to teleport. Naruto intercepts the first bijuu ball, and right as he does so... Kage Bunshin! The other Naruto keeps being linked to the main Naruto. He jumps to the other bijuu ball. Kage Bunshin! Another ball intercepted. Two more to go. He reaches the third, but as he makes a 4th bunshin the links evaporates from the 4th clone. They panic a little, but Tobirama is already on it.

They all teleport out and Tobirama is completely obliterated in the explosion. It's just Naruto and a one-armed Minato. And right at this point the still living Kages arrive, not to Naruto's surprise.


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2013)

that breakdown was great, but

I seriously hope that Tobirama doesn't go next chapter. :sanji

the flower shot Bijuudama as far as I know.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 22, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> nah, i think that SM+BM deserves an unique design, not just the mix





Astrαl said:


> seconded.
> 
> I can't wait for the design change that I think will be coming with 100% Kurama though.



Agreed. First a new design for 100% Kurama Chakra Mode. Then a new design for BM+SM.

I'm tired of that translucent KCM/BM.



Mateush said:


> Dunno if you have seen this, but Desorienter deserves more credit. Imo it's the best design I have seen:



Wow.

Although...I don't like the hair, to be honest. Or the ratio of hair to face. It's like he's pretending to be an Grenadier Guard...and failing.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 23, 2013)

Pure gold!

+reps for posting dat amazing fanart!

Edit: where does this awesome shit come from?


----------



## mayumi (Aug 23, 2013)

Please no. That is just a fake.


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 23, 2013)

It has to be a fake, after all.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 23, 2013)

I think Naruto sharing Kurama's chakra and Minato using it to teleport everyone has a good chance of happening, and it may set up Naruto to use _Senpō: Rasengan_ with Minato's _Rasen Senkō Chō Rinbu Kōsan Shiki_.


----------



## plot1st (Aug 23, 2013)

I kinda wish Naruto could get an asspull powerup like that just so Obito can finally die and the war be finished. 
Obito has been crushed, chopped in half and glued to a zetsu, lost several arms, been  rasengan'd 4 (count'em, 4!) times (one to the face) and fatally stabbed in kamuiland by Kakashi. 
just. fucking. die.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree either Orchimaru or Mads deserve to be the fv.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 23, 2013)

I predict Gokage 



plot1st said:


> I kinda wish Naruto could get an asspull powerup like that just so Obito can finally die and the war be finished.
> *Obito has been crushed, chopped in half and glued to a zetsu, lost several arms, been  rasengan'd 4 (count'em, 4!) times (one to the face) and fatally stabbed in kamuiland by Kakashi. *
> just. fucking. die.


thanks for reminding me how much of an Implacable Man Obito is


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2013)

Naruto should have a clone is sage mode create a senjutsu frs and he will enter bm to create a bijuu bomb then he sticks the frs in the bijuu bomb to attack obito it will be sorta similar to what madara did when he had his susano put a sword in the bijuu bomb vs hashirama.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 24, 2013)

This will definitly happen  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MS81 (Aug 25, 2013)

Itachi the Best said:


> This will definitly happen
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



seems legit...


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 25, 2013)

BM Minato. Kishi pls.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> nah, i think that SM+BM deserves an unique design, not just the mix



yeah full kurama in sage cloak xD  just like how Kurama was wearing susano armor XD


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 25, 2013)

I predict Ino making an appearance or a few lines!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 25, 2013)

Dat Naruto picture is golden!


----------



## Roxa5 (Aug 25, 2013)

Prediction: a combination attack between Naruto and Minato is hyped but not actually executed.

Talking. Obito angst.

Next chapter: the move itself

Aka nothing happens this chapter


----------



## DHxCohaco (Aug 25, 2013)

i predict that naruto and minato will somehow save the alliance then naruto fuses the full power of kyuubi and SM to gain another power up and since he's a pro at chakra manipulation and shifting now he shift his usual bijuu mode and give it a more humanoid look and thanks to the boost that SM will provide to BM he makes it as big as hashirama's buddha 
basically he will look like this 

but instead of blue and and red colors he get yellow and black ( yin and yang ) 
he gets nine tailes as well 
as magatama necklace ( not just the design around his neck but an actual necklace made out of black kyuubi chakra ) and crossed SM and BM eyes


----------



## Amanda (Aug 25, 2013)

So fake, but just for the sake of making an argument: 

Why these particular people are given their reaction shots? Why Hashi and Madara, who aren't even close by, and are busy fighting each other? (Not to mention, I'm not sure they'd be quite this impressed with Naruto's power up.) Why Sakura, who's who knows where healing people? Why not Tobirama, who's part of Naruto's support team and has been paying close attention to him and his abilities? Who not Obito, against whom the power up would be primarily targeted?


----------



## Jambalayah (Aug 25, 2013)

The Gokage will arrive. :amazed


----------



## quiteashocker (Aug 25, 2013)

^Likely. Wouldn't it just be great to troll the readers by having the gokage, Oro and his group appear and have an entire chapter focused on what they plan to do against Madara.


----------



## BisonLlama (Aug 25, 2013)

At a risk of sounding like a broken record, I predict that we get to see Naruto's power up (probably on the last page) and that Shikamaru and the alliance manage to stop Obito's rain of giant beast balls somehow.

Also, Tenten MIGHT get a panel.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 25, 2013)

konohamaru saves the day.


----------



## BisonLlama (Aug 25, 2013)

Rac said:


> konohamaru saves the day.



Konohamaru gets the Rinnegan, the Hokage position, the Sage title, the Juubi, Itachi's praise and all the pussy in Konoha


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 25, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> It's been like a hundred chapters since Sasuke acquired his EMS and twelve chapters since he joined the fray with the Edo Hokages. Still waiting for him to do something _omnipotent_.
> 
> This is killin me.



And we've been waiting more than 200 chapters (and counting) for BM+SM.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 25, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> It's been like a hundred chapters since Sasuke acquired his EMS and twelve chapters since he joined the fray with the Edo Hokages. Still waiting for him to do something _omnipotent_.
> 
> This is killin me.



he's slowly regressing to sakura levels of relevance.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 25, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Prediction: a combination attack between Naruto and Minato is hyped but not actually executed.
> 
> Talking. Obito angst.
> 
> ...



Sounds about right. Though I think we will see the attack damage Obito. We won't get 2 chapters in a row with no damage.



Jambalayah said:


> The Gokage will arrive. :amazed



No thanks. We have enough useless characters standing around.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 25, 2013)

Long-ass explanation of their strategy. 
Minato thinks of a long-ass name for their combo. 
Naruto makes a long-ass speech about how the combo proves he's the Messiah. 

Shikamaru thinks something.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 26, 2013)

Kishi always used to rush out flashback chapters then they would be the first chapter back from a holiday time would be fucking flashbacks lol. At least this rush job of last week was better than a flashback sequence. At least it wasn't 12 pages of zooms on Rin's fucking face. It reminded me of when Naruto and Hinata held hands then Naruto shared his chakra (sperm) with her. So basically Kishi had to rush the chapter before his holiday then he re-used the chakra sharing idea and mix it with teleporting. Basically Kishi runs out of new ideas then mixes the ones he already used. What I hope is that now Kishi had a holiday with his kids and his wife took care of him in bed then he can come back with fresh ideas and fresh story. 

Let the alliance split into two again. Naruto can fight Obito  while Hashirama can lead against Madara


Please let Madara start kicking some ass. Please. Let him rip up the show!!! What's the point of him doing nothing but delay? It's gay and lame.

Please let Obito destroy and pillage a little more. 

It's time for Obito to actually push forward and succeed with things some more.

Then and only after Madara and Obito kick a lot of ass can Gai and Naruto then take things to the next level

Amen


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 26, 2013)

Tobirama Blocks one. Hashirama helps slow one down. Minato and Naruto block two. Sasuke Comes in a blocks the fourth


----------



## Shakar (Aug 26, 2013)

I predict another chapter full of plot twists and interesting and well written dialogue.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> No thanks. We have enough useless characters standing around.



Gaara and Oonoki will never, ever, be useless dear Pika. Flying characters are needed for a villain that can fly.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 26, 2013)

Shakar said:


> I predict another chapter full of plot twists and interesting and well written dialogue.



Seems plausible...


----------



## Klue (Aug 26, 2013)

Sasuke awakens Perfect Susanoo, saves everyone.



NF rages.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sasuke awakens* Perfect Susanoo*, saves everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> NF rages.



To bad it took Madara Perfect Susanoo on Kurama to even tank a bijuudama from kurama itself 

I think PS would go to shit if juubidama hits it


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sasuke awakens Perfect Susanoo, saves everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> NF rages.



I think Sasuke probably just gave up on catching up with Naruto in the latest chapter


----------



## Mofo (Aug 26, 2013)

Sasuke's contribution to this fight has been  pretty much nonexistent, I mean Naruto is saving him every chapter or so, kind of a burden if you ask me. Hopefully  he'll go and join Hashirama vs Madara  where he can shine and leave the big boys to their own devices.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 26, 2013)

Mofo said:


> Sasuke's contribution to this fight has been  pretty much nonexistent, I mean Naruto is saving him every chapter or so, kind of a burden if you ask me. Hopefully  he'll go and join Hashirama vs Madara  where he can shine and leave the big boys to their own devices.




Sasuke's contribution is bringing the Edo Hokage to the fight and sending Oro to heal Tsunade.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 26, 2013)

My prediction:

While Nardo enters "Full Kyuubi Modo" and save the day, Oro's back, and witnesses Nardo awesomeness. He smirks, he remember him wanting Saske's body and laugh, he looks at Sauce just witnessing the whole fight without doing anythink and laugh again. Nardo notices him and one shot him at light speed. Minato laugh. Sasuke is fodderized once again.


----------



## Mofo (Aug 26, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Sasuke's contribution is bringing the Edo Hokage to the fight and sending Oro to heal Tsunade.



That would be Orochimaru's contribution. If we want to split hairs, we have to thank Itachi's, he's the one who  defeated Kabuto.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Let the alliance split into two again. Naruto can fight Obito  while Hashirama can lead against Madara
> 
> 
> Please let Madara start kicking some ass. Please. Let him rip up the show!!! What's the point of him doing nothing but delay? It's gay and lame.



I hope Kishi keeps madara off paneled. 
we already know his full power, we saw him using it against the Gokage
and at the VoTE. There is no reason to see it more than that! 

kishi should give the other Hokages their time as well!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 26, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I hope Kishi keeps madara off paneled.
> we already know his full power, we saw him using it against the Gokage
> and at the VoTE. There is no reason to see it more than that!
> 
> kishi should give the other Hokages their time as well!



Nope , we didnt even see him use his rinnegan at full power.... he was just messing around with the gokages

I want madara as FV his the last hope... really the villains in naruto are terrbible , nagato was good but ended really bad..... i hope somehow that kishi does not ruin madra cuz he already trashed and pissed on the others


----------



## Weapon (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm dying for some Orochimaru panel time, I'm sick of looking at Minato.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Nope , we didnt even see him use his rinnegan at full power.... he was just messing around with the gokages
> 
> I want madara as FV his the last hope... really the villains in naruto are terrbible , nagato was good but ended really bad..... i hope somehow that kishi does not ruin madra cuz he already trashed and pissed on the others



No, he clearly said that he was using his FULL POWER. 

they are indeed terrible, but, well obito is fitting more than him. At the end obito is the one who did
all of those things and he's linked to the main characters, not to mention he's much stronger than
madara.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 26, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> No, he clearly said that he was using his FULL POWER.
> 
> they are indeed terrible, *but, well obito is fitting more than him. At the end obito is the one who did
> all of those things and he's linked to the main characters, not to mention he's much stronger than
> madara*.



just wait for the end..... man nagato's end is nothing compare to the shit he will get + the rin motivation.....

Mark my words NF will rage and call BS all over again , that mass revival that TNJ its comeing


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2013)

i just want to see what oro is up to or at lease juugo


----------



## Mariko (Aug 26, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> just wait for the end..... man nagato's end is nothing compare to the shit he will get + the rin motivation.....
> 
> Mark my words NF will rage and call BS all over again , that *mass revival* that TNJ its comeing





You mean Neiji's revival?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> You mean Neiji's revival?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



neji + all fodders + ino's dad and shikamaru's dad 

hehe


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 26, 2013)

I predict we learn there are actualy 3 stages to Hiraishin. First one is where Minato teleports to a marked place. Second stage is when Minato teleports to fast moving targets marked with a tag.
The 3rd stage which probably is unknown even to Tobirama usess dozens of Hiraishin tags at the same time.
Minato will trap Juubito into an area marked with many Hiraishin tags and when he activates the jutsu it would appear that millions of Minatos appear at the same place with Rasengan creating the illusion of a Rasengan tornado shredding Juubito.
Actualy its one Minato who appears at many places at once. The many Rasengans give off a Howl sound.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> neji + all fodders + ino's dad and shikamaru's dad
> 
> hehe



let's throw yamato and anko in there as well.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 26, 2013)

Mofo said:


> That would be Orochimaru's contribution. If we want to split hairs, we have to thank Itachi's, he's the one who  defeated Kabuto.



How can you credit that to Oro when he's doing Sasuke's will? You act as if Oro would have helped the alliance regardless of Sasuke ordering him to do it or not.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Aug 26, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> I'm dying for some Orochimaru panel time, I'm sick of looking at Minato.



Never thought I'd say this, but I agree. Orochimaru always brings interesting things with him and it's time we had a change from all those chakra modes.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2013)

Mofo said:


> That would be Orochimaru's contribution. If we want to split hairs, we have to thank Itachi's, he's the one who  defeated Kabuto.



it was sasuke who made oro do that in the first place


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Rac said:


> let's throw yamato and anko in there as well.



anko maybe , but yamato ? his alive and well in the offpanel land 



Addy said:


> i just want to see what oro is up to or at lease juugo



no for god sake , we already have a crowd in here , orochimaru should come in play after madara and obito ,  really its shity enough 

The hokage's should have died wth the exception of gaara..... they have no reason to do battle again its retarded......

Juugo , Shikamaru , Ino and all others GTFO of the manga.... at this point they are irelevant just like sakura


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 26, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I predict we learn there are actualy 3 stages to Hiraishin. First one is where Minato teleports to a marked place. Second stage is when Minato teleports to fast moving targets marked with a tag.
> The 3rd stage which probably is unknown even to Tobirama usess dozens of Hiraishin tags at the same time.
> Minato will trap Juubito into an area marked with many Hiraishin tags and when he activates the jutsu it would appear that millions of Minatos appear at the same place with Rasengan creating the illusion of a Rasengan tornado shredding Juubito.
> Actualy its one Minato who appears at many places at once. The many Rasengans give off a Howl sound.



That reminds me of Haku's Ice Dome technique which skewered Sasuke.


----------



## O-ushi (Aug 26, 2013)

When the Hokage's show up Im pretty certain they are going to want there rematch with Madara. I can see Kishi teaming the current Hokage's with Hashirama. 
The remnants of Team Taka I'd imagine Kishi would probably use them to back up Sasuke. Juuga transformation is related to Senjutsu so he maybe he would somehow use that to give Sasuke a comparable edge to Naruto?(Maybe?)
Orochomaru I dont know. Maybe he'll just blend with the background and watch the show? Or maybe he would try to body hop into Obito?


----------



## rac585 (Aug 26, 2013)

i would be pretty surprised if yamato wasn't dead by now.


----------



## SSMG (Aug 26, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> anko maybe , but yamato ? his alive and well in the offpanel land
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't yamato isnide obito now? he should be technically speaking.

yamato was put.inside the gedo statue to increase the zetsu army power.

the gedo was then found out to be the juubis body.

obito absorbed the juubi.

so that means obito absorbed yamato as well. 

This could set up the talk no jutsu...


----------



## Saru (Aug 26, 2013)

if Tsunade joins up with Hashirama (and the rest of the Hokage), yay. if the Kage try to band together again... nay...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 26, 2013)

SSMG said:


> Isn't yamato isnide obito now? he should be technically speaking.
> 
> yamato was put.inside the gedo statue to increase the zetsu army power.
> 
> ...


No, Yamato is attached to the tree Madara grew from Hashirama's clone and Gedo Mazo's energy. The tree should still be at Obito's hideout since it isn't summoned with Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 26, 2013)

I wonder if the tree or that multi-handed Hashirama will ever serve a purpose in the manga 

I always thought that he would come out of it as Tobi's deadly mutant. Like Clone Hashirama with six arms


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Aug 26, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> No, Yamato is attached to the tree Madara grew from Hashirama's clone and Gedo Mazo's energy. The tree should still be at Obito's hideout since it isn't summoned with Gedo Mazo.



Was the giant Lotus Flower Gedo Mazo sat upon also part of the Living Clone Hashirama, Madara created? I always thought they were all interconnected because the Gedo Mazo itself also looked "wooden".


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 27, 2013)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> That reminds me of Haku's Ice Dome technique which skewered Sasuke.



I am thinking something like a multiple Rasengan attack that creates a huge vortex of disorted rotation.This could be Minato's ultimate offence.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 27, 2013)

Well we are about to see top tier speed ''orange and yellow flash dance''. Im pretty sure that hirashin is about to get 2 more levels.

There's no exuse for thsi chapter to be wasted ondeflecting flowers not when people can move next panel.Thsi chapter has to end with obito gettinfg damaged or something.Obito still to transoform naruto still to get powered up so obito's got to be hurt this chapter,.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 27, 2013)

This chapter will be full on Naruto and Kurama wank , maybe even some Minato

I hope something big happens , kishi better show us Madara doing something.....

KIshi ! Stop millking Obito ! , nobody will care once madara gets to be juubi jin !


----------



## Shakar (Aug 27, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> This chapter will be full on Naruto and Kurama wank , maybe even some Minato
> 
> I hope something big happens , kishi better show us Madara doing something.....
> 
> KIshi ! Stop millking Obito ! , nobody will care once madara gets to be juubi jin !


Agreed on all points. 

I hope Obito goes down soon, the guy is finally taking things on a personal level (vs Naruto and Minato, the person he's closest to after Kakashi). Kakashi got his fight so it's time for Minato to avenge Kushina.

Minato might go down next chapter. 

As for Madara, I want to see Juudara with the Sharinnegan, using the full extent of the Juubi's power


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 27, 2013)

I predict a katon rasenshuriken


----------



## Jad (Aug 27, 2013)

PrazzyP said:


> I predict a katon rasenshuriken





I swear....You....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 27, 2013)

Shakar said:


> Agreed on all points.
> 
> *I hope Obito goes down soon, the guy is finally taking things on a personal level (vs Naruto and Minato, the person he's closest to after Kakashi). Kakashi got his fight so it's time for Minato to avenge Kushina.*
> 
> ...



I still don't get why the manga needed this , we already had a team 7 story , Why kishi why.....

The last hope of the villains , Madara.... that guy must do some awesome shit to save the villains reputation cuz the others failed hard and terrible

Nagato was awesome but he got a terrible end.... and i smell another terrble end soon


----------



## slickcat (Aug 27, 2013)

My body is ready. Need that father+son combo!! but the chapter will most likely be a strategic chapter, with little fighting and some silly cliffhanger


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 27, 2013)

I wonder if Naruto will materialize flesh and blood Kurama after getting the Yin half of the chakra back.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 27, 2013)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> Was the giant Lotus Flower Gedo Mazo sat upon also part of the Living Clone Hashirama, Madara created? I always thought they were all interconnected because the Gedo Mazo itself also looked "wooden".



Guess why everyone one who needs Senju DNA , who inherit the body from rikudou/juubi actually ALWAYS wants Hashirama DNA


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2013)

slickcat said:


> My body is ready. Need that father+son combo!! but the chapter will most likely be a strategic chapter, with little fighting and some silly cliffhanger



yeah, sadly 


naruto and minato stop the bombs, make a remark or an attack on juubito as he is a corner, juubito laughs, goes another form, chapter ends. rense and repeat.............. for the next 20 chapters


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 27, 2013)

At this rate, we'll never know Minato's chakra nature, would be interesting to know...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 27, 2013)

Sacrass said:


> At this rate, we'll never know Minato's chakra nature, would be interesting to know...



wind. Water and Lightning 

anyone else bummed out that Minato doesn't know Sage Mode


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 27, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> wind. Water and Lightning
> 
> anyone else bummed out that Minato doesn't know Sage Mode



agree with the natures.naruto has to surpass him with sage mode on top would be overkill


----------



## Sifus (Aug 27, 2013)

I need Sasuke..Now!! I think I'm suffering from Uchiha withdrawal


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> yeah, sadly
> 
> 
> *naruto and minato stop the bombs, make a remark or an attack on juubito as he is a corner, juubito laughs, goes another form, chapter ends. rense and repeat.............. for the next 20 chapters *



NOOOOOOOOOO ! Fuck you Kishi !

Now addy you know its ending cuz Naruto's brithday , obito goes away....


----------



## Shakar (Aug 27, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I still don't get why the manga needed this , we already had a team 7 story , Why kishi why.....
> 
> The last hope of the villains , Madara.... that guy must do some awesome shit to save the villains reputation cuz the others failed hard and terrible
> 
> Nagato was awesome but he got a terrible end.... and i smell another terrble end soon


Definitely. The whole Obito story is a Nagato rinse-and-repeat. Pain should've directly been Madara's right hand man.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 27, 2013)

Shakar said:


> Definitely. The whole Obito story is a Nagato rinse-and-repeat. *Pain should've directly been Madara's right hand man*.



 so much truth , god damit , if only kishi would stop being a money whore ...

Nagato was better his motive and background is way better and his awesome personality..... Obito is just pure shit 

That konoha blowing up... that pain speach to the world , don't compare that to shitbito...


----------



## Rosi (Aug 27, 2013)

Obito is nothing like Nagato  How can you even compare.

The only similar thing they have is that they went evil because a person dear to them(person*s* in Nagato's case) died. Like every other villain in the series.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 27, 2013)

What is this "awesome really villainy shit" that Madara has done? 

Defeated the Kages sure, but they got healed anyway. Tried to capture Naruto and Bee and failed miserably. Tried to resurrect himself to become Juubi Jinchuriki, got trolled by Obito. Now fights Hashirama offpanel. Yay.

All he does is go "meh" all the time, whines about everything and boasts how he is finally doing something, only to not do it anyway. I can't be the only one who got really bored of Madara after he arrived at the current battlefield. Obito is much more entertaining, at least he is doing something.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 27, 2013)

lmao it's funny how everyone used to bitch about Nagato's reason too 

but 
obitos is such a shit character


----------



## ch1p (Aug 27, 2013)

I never bashed Nagato's reasons for being a villain. What I've always bashed and forever will, is his conversion.

I predict a boring chapter. Though I want to see the double rasengan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 27, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> *lmao it's funny how everyone used to bitch about Nagato's reason too *
> 
> but
> obitos is such a shit character



Really , who was those losers cuz his motivation is better then any villain in this manga... ?



Coldhands said:


> What is this "awesome really villainy shit" that Madara has done?
> 
> *Defeated the Kages sure, but they got healed anyway. Tried to capture Naruto and Bee and failed miserably*. Tried to resurrect himself to become Juubi Jinchuriki, got trolled by Obito. Now fights Hashirama offpanel. Yay.
> 
> All he does is go "meh" all the time, whines about everything and boasts how he is finally doing something, only to not do it anyway. I can't be the only one who got really bored of Madara after he arrived at the current battlefield. Obito is much more entertaining, at least he is doing something.



He was just haveing fun , he didn't even display his full pover cuz kishi gives him PIS 

Madara has a trumph card and a plan that is why he is battling hashirama....  his meh cuz he does not give a darn.... and that is what makes his a  villain he does not talk shit like a retarded kid .... ( his gayness over hashirama is bad but not awfull like others.. its more like sasuke and naruto level , hopes that goes away after hashirama poofs away ) 

Kishi is puting him on hold to take over... once obito goes poof.

And yeah obito does something... same shit every chapter , RIN RIN talk i will destroy oh wait i fail now lets try again and repeat , more shit talk , more who the fuck cares about ?


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO ! Fuck you Kishi !
> 
> Now addy you know its ending cuz Naruto's brithday , obito goes away....



i wish it ends on naruto's birthday 

the fight with obito will end on naruto's birthday after TNJ which means 5 more chapters of shit to go


----------



## Rosi (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm expecting another ass whooping Obito receives, that he still brushes off in the following chapter(since it's four chapters till the end of the volume, too early for the defeat). Kishi hyped Minato-Nardo combo too much for there to not be some result.

such a pity, Nesha removed my "let's laugh at alexu" part of the post


----------



## Gabe (Aug 27, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I wonder if Naruto will materialize flesh and blood Kurama after getting the Yin half of the chakra back.



Why it seems weaker then the one he had unlike bee who was hurt the the 6 tails acid kurama was not when they faced the bijuu. The flesh a d blood seems to have drawbacks


----------



## zuul (Aug 27, 2013)

Not to excited by the next chapter. Especially since now,only Naruto can fight. ...

I want Obito to die already.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> i wish it ends on naruto's birthday
> 
> the fight with obito will end on naruto's birthday after *TNJ which means 5 more chapters of shit to go*



no bro kishi already done that , naruto talking , minato and kakashi so he could speed it up in the end.... he does not like to drag when he is ending this because madara must remplace him and kishi must keep the "danger" factor


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the surprised looks on the villains.



Sacrass said:


> At this rate, we'll never know Minato's chakra nature, would be interesting to know...



Every character should have an elemental affinity. Not every ninja trains it though, because it doesn't fit their fighting style. Or it conflicts with other abilities (for example, how would Shikamaru combine Katon with his shadow manipulation?).



Nathan Copeland said:


> wind. Water and Lightning
> 
> anyone else bummed out that Minato doesn't know Sage Mode



The problem with wind is that it fits Minato's fighting style too much, so this should have been seen & confirmed already. A similar argument can be made for lightning.

Water would fit as an elemental affinity that Minato wouldn't train much given his fighting style.

Yeah...I would have liked to see Minato with Sage Mode.



Coldhands said:


> What is this "awesome really villainy shit" that Madara has done?
> 
> Defeated the Kages sure, but they got healed anyway. Tried to capture Naruto and Bee and failed miserably. Tried to resurrect himself to become Juubi Jinchuriki, got trolled by Obito. Now fights Hashirama offpanel. Yay.
> 
> All he does is go "meh" all the time, whines about everything and boasts how he is finally doing something, only to not do it anyway. I can't be the only one who got really bored of Madara after he arrived at the current battlefield. Obito is much more entertaining, at least he is doing something.



QFT

Neither Obito nor Madara have been great as villains. The only thing that Obito has going for him are a few interesting fights: Kamui and biju/jinchuriki fights. Madara is more like a spectator.



Gabe said:


> Why it seems weaker then the one he had unlike bee who was hurt the the 6 tails acid kurama was not when they faced the bijuu. The flesh a d blood seems to have drawbacks



Good point. They probably have their own strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Mofo (Aug 27, 2013)

Madara is a failure and Obito is so pathetically fixed on Rin, It's ridicolous.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 27, 2013)

I predict Naruto and Minato fusing together next chapter into one golden Super Sue....


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 27, 2013)

tsunade is gonna come and bust a cap in madara's ass


----------



## oprisco (Aug 27, 2013)

this is likely to be fake but interesting


----------



## Abz (Aug 27, 2013)

oprisco said:


> this is likely to be fake but interesting



*fake.*
​


----------



## rac585 (Aug 27, 2013)

is that nidaime's hair on top of naruto's body?


----------



## rajin (Aug 27, 2013)

ultimate bijuu and all UCHIHA MADARA isn't gay he is maybe into BROMANCE or someone more attached to his friends. he sure has trump card and enjoying the battle field the most. watching worried and annoyed hashirama will make every UCHIHA happy.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 27, 2013)

Naruto does something.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 27, 2013)

oprisco said:


> this is likely to be fake but interesting



That does look badass but way too early for that.He cant of fused the kurama's and with minato already .


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 27, 2013)

oprisco said:


> this is likely to be fake but interesting



its real , i posted that to


----------



## Klue (Aug 27, 2013)

Image is obviously fake. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



but I hope it's real.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 27, 2013)

That's definitely fake, but we'll probably end up seeing  something similar anyways.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> Image is obviously fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL it will destroy uchiha fans.Sasuke sage mode + rin'negan  fanfics will emerge


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 27, 2013)

I think Obito will actually start to take some srs damage soon. They seem to jump at least one hurdle with every volume of this fight.

59 > The fight begins
60 > Jinchuriki are defeated
62 > Counter strategy for Kamui
63 > The mask is broken, and Obito revealed
64 > Juubi is revived, and the Alliance arrives for backup.
66 > Hokage-Taka Calvary arrives, and Obito becomes the Juubi Jin.
67 > Senjutsu counter strategy/???


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 27, 2013)

I predict it will be explained why Naruto is potentialy the only one who can achieve Bijuu Sage Mode and why hasn't he attempted to use it yet.
Bijuu's chakras are actualy a mix between Juubi's natural energy and Rikudou's Yin-Yang chakras, Bijuu chakra in its raw state is a form of sage chakra.
It would be impossible to add natural energy to already existing sage chakra because that would create an imbalance.
Naruto is the only one who can convert Bijuu chakra into his own chakra so this is how he will enter BSM. He converts a big part of Kuramas chakra into his own chakra and mixes it with natural energy to create a super SM.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2013)

Naruto's mouth design is not as usual... But who knows?

Edit: and its supa sayan hairdo...


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> *I predict it will be explained why Naruto is potentialy the only one who can achieve Bijuu Sage Mode and why hasn't he attempted to use it yet.*
> Bijuu's chakras are actualy a mix between Juubi's natural energy and Rikudou's Yin-Yang chakras, Bijuu chakra in its raw state is a form of sage chakra.
> It would be impossible to add natural energy to already existing sage chakra because that would create an imbalance.
> Naruto is the only one who can convert Bijuu chakra into his own chakra so this is how he will enter BSM. He converts a big part of Kuramas chakra into his own chakra and mixes it with natural energy to create a super SM.



yes, because kabuto, hashirama, jiraya and pervieous SM owners also had kyuubis  in them 

and SM hashirama already shits on full kyuubi


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I predict it will be explained why Naruto is potentialy the only one who can achieve Bijuu Sage Mode and why hasn't he attempted to use it yet.
> Bijuu's chakras are actualy a mix between Juubi's natural energy and Rikudou's Yin-Yang chakras, Bijuu chakra in its raw state is a form of sage chakra.
> It would be impossible to add natural energy to already existing sage chakra because that would create an imbalance.
> Naruto is the only one who can convert Bijuu chakra into his own chakra so this is how he will enter BSM. He converts a big part of Kuramas chakra into his own chakra and mixes it with natural energy to create a super SM.



Interesting hypothesis...

Seriously!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah alot of people forgot that naruto transforms kurama chakra into naruto chakra so he just needs to enter SM with the transformed chakra ( BM )


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> yes, because kabuto, hashirama, jiraya and pervieous SM owners also had kyuubis  in them
> 
> and SM hashirama already shits on full kyuubi



SM Hashirama likely usess the same power as Juubi passed down from RS. Bijuu Sage Mode will not just be Kurama's strength but that of Uzumaki chakra + the chakra of the other Bijuu.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 27, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Naruto's mouth design is not as usual... But who knows?
> 
> Edit: and its supa sayan hairdo...



It's about as real as that Wonder Woman in your avi


----------



## oprisco (Aug 27, 2013)

I like the fake-image somehow. I've always thought that he looks better in sage mode. Combining it with the larger darker whiskers from BM mode makes him look really badass. I hope kishi draws him like that


----------



## NW (Aug 27, 2013)

rajin said:


> ultimate bijuu and all UCHIHA MADARA isn't gay he is maybe into BROMANCE or someone more attached to his friends. he sure has trump card and enjoying the battle field the most. watching worried and annoyed hashirama will make every UCHIHA happy.


Oh, really? 

He won't shut up about Hashirama yet he gets mad at Onoki when he mentions him. Jealousy maybe?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't wait for nardo to fuck shit up.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 27, 2013)

I predict Naruto attaining The Sage's sword.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I predict Naruto attaining The Sage's sword.



Its all about the staff , the sword is not a weapon for naruto


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 27, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Its all about the staff , the sword is not a weapon for naruto



Doesn't it feel strange to you that every weapon the Sage has used has been revealed except for the sword?


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Doesn't it feel strange to you that every weapon the Sage has used has been revealed except for the sword?



sasuke has his sword


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> sasuke has his sword



Then someone is going to get slapped.


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Then someone is going to get slapped.



dat sword was used by itachi.......... it was able to withstand kabuto's slice attack..... just saying


----------



## Mugivara (Aug 27, 2013)

oprisco said:


> this is likely to be fake but interesting



Cool but not as much as my avatar


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 27, 2013)

Fake but inevitable


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> dat sword was used by itachi.......... it was able to withstand kabuto's slice attack..... just saying



Good thing I don't remember that terrible fight.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Doesn't it feel strange to you that every weapon the Sage has used has been revealed except for the sword?



maybe it was a normal sword ? I mean his a monk i get the staff , but the sw?rd , maybe will see that to... If madara gets to be juubi jin , maybe he gets the sword , his that type even his susanoo has swords


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 27, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> maybe it was a normal sword ? I mean his a monk i get the staff , but the sw?rd , maybe will see that to... If madara gets to be juubi jin , maybe he gets the sword , his that type even his susanoo has swords



I doubt it was just a normal sword, otherwise people like Daruo would injuring the Juubi.


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 27, 2013)

4 bijuudamas, 4 people (Naruto, Sasuke, Minato and Tobirama).

Tobirama takes care of one, Minato and Naruto take care of 2 but fail to take care of the last one.   Right before the bijuudama is about to hit the barrier, we see 2 Perfect Susanoo swords bat it straight up into the sky.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2013)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> he stated that he needed an earth wall(singular), not multiple earth walls. .



"ALL" does not seem singular to me.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Aug 27, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> "ALL" does not seem singular to me.



all of them will work on erecting an earth wall. in other words, a combined effort on a single earth wall to help divert the juubidamas.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 27, 2013)

Naruto gives chakra to everyone in the alliance and has minato teleport him out since the chakra is narutos on the alliance minato can teleport them out. Or naruto uses his chakra sharing ability to encoat either the big flower thing or each bijuu dama so minato can teleport them away since they will be connected by narutos chakra.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2013)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> all of them will work on erecting an earth wall. in other words, a combined effort on a single earth wall to help divert the juubidamas.



and therefore, 





> View Post
> Fact of the matter is* he needed help from the army for redirection*.



it does make sense.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 27, 2013)

Sasuke........get ...yo shit..TOGETHER! !!!!


----------



## O-ushi (Aug 27, 2013)

im pretty sure that they are going to try to teleport the entire "juubi tree". That was the idea that Minato came up with at the end of the last chapter but there was no guarantee that Minato would be able to get to it without being destroyed by Obito. Whatever plan Kuruma/Naruto came up with im guessing is suppose to make sure that Minato is able to teleport that "tree" before Obito can get to him.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 27, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Naruto gives chakra to everyone in the alliance and has minato teleport him out since the chakra is narutos on the alliance minato can teleport them out. Or naruto uses his chakra sharing ability to encoat either the big flower thing or each bijuu dama so minato can teleport them away since they will be connected by narutos chakra.



naruto is as fast as minato so kakashi invisioned 

Its top teir speed  in 644 coming yellow and orange flash dance.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 27, 2013)

Naruto (bijuu form) keeps the Alliance inside his bijuu chakra body and Minato teleports them outside the barrier or the giant chakra bird comes back and all they fly away.


----------



## Njaa (Aug 27, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Naruto (bijuu form) keeps the Alliance inside his bijuu chakra body and Minato teleports them outside the barrier or the giant chakra bird comes back and all they fly away.



I can see it now, they all leave and Obito does his "......." and then at almost the same time Kakashi pops out of kamuiland and straight into 4 exploding giant bijuudamas.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 27, 2013)

i have a feeling that we will finally see Minato's jutsu


----------



## Abz (Aug 27, 2013)

Njaa said:


> I can see it now, they all leave and Obito does his "......." and then at almost the same time Kakashi pops out of kamuiland and straight into 4 exploding giant bijuudamas.



thats if the bijuu damas are left to explode inside the barrier....

because the way it's going and minato's "there's another way.."

it's got me thinking this might got 2 different ways...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> sasuke has his sword



Totsuka was Izanagi's sword after all


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i have a feeling that we will finally see Minato's jutsu



I'll be surprised if they did anything else than taking the TBBs away. 

As for Minato's jutsu I think it will be at the end of the volume, which means 2 or 3 chapters 
Other than the up coming one. @.@


----------



## Abz (Aug 27, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I'll be surprised if they did anything else than taking the TBBs away.
> 
> As for Minato's jutsu I think it will be at the end of the volume, which means 2 or 3 chapters
> Other than the up coming one. @.@



I doubt minato's jutsu will be the volume ender to be honest...


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 27, 2013)

naruto uses a new rasengan technique where he becomes the rasengan 

the final rasengan tenshou


----------



## Talis (Aug 27, 2013)

I think Madara's trump card has something to do with Yamato and Hashi clone flower to take controle over Obito.


----------



## Klue (Aug 27, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> naruto uses a new rasengan technique where he becomes the rasengan
> 
> the final rasengan tenshou



About freaking time. I've waited years for him to become the Rasengan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> About freaking time. I've waited years for him to become the Rasengan.





Over half the chap will be hype about this silly jutsu.

Obito will probably say there is no hope again before getting nailed in the face.


----------



## Abz (Aug 27, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Over the chap will be hype about this silly jutsu.
> 
> Obito will probably say there is no hope again before getting nailed in the face.



last few chapters have just been ...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 27, 2013)

Seems like every time I predict Madara doing something, the opposite happens.

So! I'm going to do the opposite, predict something asinine and hope it works in reverse.

I predict that Naruto gains the Rinnegan, teleports the bijuudama away with Hiraishin, and Obito begins to complete his form after Madara gets TNJ'd by Hashirama.


----------



## Abz (Aug 27, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Seems like every time I predict Madara doing something, the opposite happens.
> 
> So! I'm going to do the opposite, predict something asinine and hope it works in reverse.
> 
> *I predict that Naruto gains the Rinnegan*, teleports the bijuudama away with Hiraishin, and Obito begins to complete his form after Madara gets TNJ'd by Hashirama.



The biggest no no in the manga for me....


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 27, 2013)

Naruto becomes a member of the Inuzuka clan

Gonna see the Akamaru Chou Rasenshuriken fang over fang


Okay whatever I'm not funny


----------



## rac585 (Aug 27, 2013)

^ poor kiba.

he's probably crushing on hinata then the guy she's into goes and nails his mom/sister or both.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't worry about it bro.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 27, 2013)

Everyone gets their Pom poms ready to cheer for minato and naruto as they save them except madara who will say oh well


----------



## rac585 (Aug 27, 2013)

and sasuke will continue to silently observe.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 27, 2013)

Hopefully Obito is beaten and Madara's trump card fails so the Juubi can reach its final transformation.


----------



## SLB (Aug 27, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Hopefully Obito is beaten and Madara's trump card fails so the Juubi can reach its final transformation.



Them's fighting words 

I do want to see the Juubi take over if it's possible. Fresh slate and no Uchihas.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm waiting for that day where Juubi is like.

"Enjoyed your playtime Obito ?"


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 27, 2013)

Get used to it


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 27, 2013)

I predict Minato finally does something.  Also, a lot of lame ass shikamaru panels since he's been focusing for a while.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 27, 2013)

Rac said:


> and sasuke will continue to silently observe.



He is getting his Itachi on.


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2013)

shiz, I forgot about minatos jutsu


----------



## rac585 (Aug 27, 2013)

minato might get obliterated this chap. depends if kishi wants him to give naruto a heart to heart or not. cause they haven't had a lot of time to chat.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 27, 2013)

I want Minato to die again just to see Naruto suffering and Sasuke comforting him and then stabbing him and Naruto vice versa so that they can die together and Sakura becomes a bitter old spinster !

Yeah, I am cruel .....


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2013)

Naruto Will lift his hands to the sky, and form his Rasengan Dama.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 27, 2013)

I think Madara will have a bit more panel time compared to previous chapters meanwhile Naruto and Minato execute their plan.

Maybe Minato will use Hiraishin Level 2, since he was thinking there was only one other way he could teleport two Bijuudamas simultaneously.

And I'm probably of the unpopular opinion but I doubt Naruto will get a power-up just because he bump-fisted with the Yin Kurama. I believe that was just to shorten the amount of time Yang Kurama needed to gather all his chakra back to allow Naruto to enter Bijuu Mode again. I don't think it is time for him to gain another boost.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Rac said:


> minato might get obliterated this chap. depends if kishi wants him to give naruto a heart to heart or not. cause they haven't had a lot of time to chat.



Yea I think Minato is on his way out. This chapter is possible but next week might be more likely.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 28, 2013)

Time to see minato's justu now?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 28, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And I'm probably of the unpopular opinion but I doubt Naruto will get a power-up just because he bump-fisted with the Yin Kurama. I believe that was just to shorten the amount of time Yang Kurama needed to gather all his chakra back to allow Naruto to enter Bijuu Mode again. I don't think it is time for him to gain another boost.




No, that does sound likely. Kishi might well want to show off a Naruto & Minato combo Bijuu mode.


----------



## Hi Im God (Aug 28, 2013)

As anyone said mass shadow clone hirashin yet?


----------



## Kazeshini (Aug 28, 2013)

Minato jutsu gets revealed here.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Gonna laugh so hard if my Rinnegan Hiraishin Naruto shit ironically comes true.

Come on Kishi, let's see what you've got. I'm ready.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You don't have the balls


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Would be funny if Minato's silly jutsu was indeed a joke and will never be shown, like I suspect.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 28, 2013)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I want Minato to die again just to see Naruto suffering and Sasuke comforting him and then stabbing him and Naruto vice versa so that they can die together and Sakura becomes a bitter old spinster !
> 
> Yeah, I am cruel .....



that's fucked up.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey, it was Naruto who said that the next they fight....they will DIE !!!!


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

Rac said:


> minato might get obliterated this chap. depends if kishi wants him to give naruto a heart to heart or not. cause they haven't had a lot of time to chat.



doesn't sound like Kishi's pace...the bijuudama attack could last a few chapters


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Hiruzen is going to come back and save everyone.

Just you guys wait...

....


----------



## Quiet Storm (Aug 28, 2013)

We'll find out that Bee is still on the battlefield.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Aug 28, 2013)

Kalep said:


> We'll find out that Bee is still on the battlefield.



Don't forget Sakura... she's obviously going to repel one of the Bijuudamas with her forehead.


----------



## handsock (Aug 28, 2013)

Hiruzen plz plz plz use monkey king sage mode and have access to Genki dama & kamehameha


----------



## Quiet Storm (Aug 28, 2013)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> Don't forget Sakura... she's obviously going to repel one of the Bijuudamas with her forehead.



She needs that forhead to gather chakra so she can get dat slug mode and fight Juubito.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 28, 2013)

Everyone's so confident that Minato is about to die. 

Niqqaz about to get trolled.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Aug 28, 2013)

Why is everyone expecting Minato's jutsu? It's not going to work.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 28, 2013)

I dont wait anything significant from Minato. Some support things like teleport Naruto around Juubito but no new jutsus. Didnt want to be disappointed so.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Everyone's so confident that Minato is about to die.
> 
> Niqqaz about to get trolled.



Well he's obviously going to go soon and it makes the most sense if he gets offed during a fight against Obito than a fight against any of the other potential "villains". He sure as hell isn't going to be fighting Madara, Sasuke, or Orochimaru.

He is passing his power off to his son now so his purpose is about up. He will possibly stick around long enough to see Kakashi but don't expect more than that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Everyone's so confident that Minato is about to die.
> 
> Niqqaz about to get trolled.


If he loses his half of Kurama, what good will he be in this fight? He doesn't have Senjutsu, is permanently lacking one of his arms due to being hit by one of the Yin-Yang balls, and Hiraishin only goes so far. Having him doing an heroic sacrifice to power up Naruto is a good ending for him.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 28, 2013)

Sasukes constant " . . . . " at Minato gives me a feeling he won't go so easily.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 28, 2013)

Kalep said:


> Why is everyone expecting Minato's jutsu? It's not going to work.


I don't expect it. My guess atm is that Naruto is just going to catch all of the bombs with Shadow Clones and Minato will send him to the ocean. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Well he's obviously going to go soon and it makes the most sense if he gets offed during a fight against Obito than a fight against any of the other potential "villains". He sure as hell isn't going to be fighting Madara, Sasuke, or Orochimaru.
> 
> He is passing his power off to his son now so his purpose is about up. He will possibly stick around long enough to see Kakashi but don't expect more than that.


Well, obviously he has to go at some point before the villains are defeated, but 1-to-2 chapters? Yeah right. We don't know how long this fight is going to go. Regardless, what makes the most sense to us is not always what Kishimoto does. Just because we think Obito would be the best person to defeat him due to connections doesn't mean he won't just survive and get one-shotted by Madara later for hype.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Everyone's so confident that Minato is about to die.
> 
> Niqqaz about to get trolled.



lol haters, Minato will stay at LEAST until he gives Naruto his gift, and the only time that does
make sense for him to give his gift is at Naruto's birthday. Not to mention he's the most relevant
Hokage from them all. Since the FV is his student and the MC is his son. 

it does not make any sense for him to die while the others who are hardly relevant stay. lol 
but as I said haters gonna hate. lol


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

^ He's giving him Kurama right now. Why do some think he has something else? It's like how people are still waiting for "that jutsu".



Euraj said:


> I don't expect it. My guess atm is that Naruto is just going to catch all of the bombs with Shadow Clones and Minato will send him to the ocean.
> 
> Well, obviously he has to go at some point before the villains are defeated, but 1-to-2 chapters? Yeah right. We don't know how long this fight is going to go. Regardless, *what makes the most sense to us is not always what Kishimoto does*. Just because we think Obito would be the best person to defeat him due to connections doesn't mean he won't just survive and get one-shotted by Madara later for hype.



Painfully true. 

I think this fight is going to wrap up relatively soon, once we get out of this torturous Izanami loop.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ He's giving him Kurama right now. Why do some think he has something else? It's like how people are still waiting for "that jutsu".
> .



oh yeah, that what people said since 627. lol


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> oh yeah, that what people said since 627. lol


Minato wasn't _permanently damaged_ in 627.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> lol haters, Minato will stay at LEAST until he gives Naruto his gift, and the only time that does
> make sense for him to give his gift is at Naruto's birthday. Not to mention he's the most relevant
> Hokage from them all. Since the FV is his student and the MC is his son.
> 
> ...



but Naruto won't get the yin chakra until Minato goes out, it's not about hate. What is he gonna do to Obito? seems like he's not interested in talking to his former student either, now that he's TnJed by Kurama, he's done with apologising too.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Minato wasn't _permanently damaged_ in 627.



yes, but, still people though he'll give the other half to Naruto since that chapter. 
Also, as I said it's only make since to give him the gift in his birthday. 

and for the damage some chakra arms won't hurt. 

anyway, I have to go and try to sleep. (Although I know that won't happen)


----------



## Euraj (Aug 28, 2013)

Mere humans thinking they know the radical mind of Kishi. The whole reason I doubt Minato is going soon is because Kishimoto has these characters that he seems like he_ forces_ to remain relevant instead of letting the their feats be done by others. Like, he said he liked Shikamaru, and through this whole battle, he keeps getting panel time even though he's not doing shit. 

Minato is in that group. So, I'm not going to bet that he vanishes without a producing a bag full of more fan fodder.  





PikaCheeka said:


> ^ He's giving him Kurama right now. Why do some think he has something else? It's like how people are still waiting for "that jutsu".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's optimistic. I figure we got 3-4 chapters left just made from Obito and Naruto arguing alone.


----------



## Weapon (Aug 28, 2013)

Please Orochimaru steal that Minato idiot's panel time for me baby.


----------



## Toonz (Aug 28, 2013)

Come back Kakashi


----------



## rac585 (Aug 28, 2013)

only reason i think minato's gonna die is that he's about to serve his purpose of transferring the kyuubi chakra. sure he might stick around for a few more chapter but he's gonna be the first kage to eat it.

there's also that long name jutsu i forgot about. and i really don't care about.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2013)

Allies will finally begin to make meaningful offense. Sauce fades.


----------



## KyubiiMode (Aug 28, 2013)

I predict we'll probably see kakashi
because the current best plan simply by sending bijudama or obito's plant to Kamui dimension

that so the question "in what way kakashi will appear?"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

KyubiiMode said:


> I predict we'll probably see kakashi
> because the current best plan simply by sending bijudama or obito's plant to Kamui dimension
> 
> that so the question "in what way kakashi will appear?"



He'll warp in and fall on top of Obito's head. 

But it's high time he appears.


----------



## Weapon (Aug 28, 2013)

Unless we see Orochimaru and Kakashi panel time together this chapter, this chapter will be horrible.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 28, 2013)

These chapters won't really change much until Naruto gets the Yin chakra. Until then it'll be more of the same with us getting Naruto praise, Tobi doing amazing things, the alliance is getting beaten and then all of a sudden they think they've done something only to find out Tobi's fine. We might get the Kages or everyone else popping up and attempting to do something but it won't mean a thing. It'll continue until Naruto's ready to face him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> Unless we see Orochimaru and Kakashi panel time together this chapter, this chapter will be horrible.


Don't state things like that. Just because you hate Naruto, Minato, Tobirama, and the others doesn't mean others do.


----------



## Weapon (Aug 28, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Don't state things like that. Just because you hate Naruto, Minato, Tobirama, and the others doesn't mean others do.



I don't hate them, the manga has just been dragging on a 5 chapter part of the story over 100 chapters. That's what it feels like anyways


----------



## KyubiiMode (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He'll warp in and fall on top of Obito's head.
> 
> But it's high time he appears.



yeah it's high time 
he'll appear behind obito and use Sennen Goroshi jutsu


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 28, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Sasukes constant " . . . . " at Minato gives me a feeling he won't go so easily.



It's a clear sign that Sasuke's powering up. Uchiha grow stronger with each ". . .", just wait soon he'll mutter the ultimate Uchiha lines and you just know he'll be invincible: "Don't underestimate him, Kisame"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Don't state things like that. Just because you hate Naruto, Minato, Tobirama, and the others doesn't mean others do.



It's undeniable that this fight with Obito has become a vicious cycle. The whole manga has become one.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 28, 2013)

Personally, I'd be more excited if Madara was the top dog right now. I still think he will be, but with Obito being the main focus of the fighting right now, I'm not quite as interested. I think Obito is better for the drama, not the action. Madara handles the action and FV status better, I think.

and that's not a diss to Obito. I just think his character is better suited for being Madara's pawn/apprentice than the supposed "FV". The fight's against him were more interesting when he was using Kamui anyway, imo.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 28, 2013)

As I posted when the chapter came out, Naruto connects everybody with chakra and Minato teleports them out of the box, then Kishi goes back to Orochimaru, the gokages or Kabuto (this poor guy has to wake up at some point).


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 28, 2013)

Shattering said:


> As I posted when the chapter came out, Naruto connects everybody with chakra and Minato teleports them out of the box, then Kishi goes back to Orochimaru, the gokages or Kabuto (this poor guy has to wake up at some point).



Sounds real, I like the idea.

Minato should get more panels with Kakashi before disappearing, so I doubt he will get killed in 1-2 chapters.

Inb4monkeysageHiruzen lol.


----------



## Tony Starrk (Aug 28, 2013)

Chapter prediction: The alliance is saved of course but I don't think they will come out of it completely unscathed.  One of the edo kages goes down or something.

End of volume prediction: Obito reaches final form after taking massive damage from Naruto or from whatever Madara is trying to do.  My opinion on how the rest of this arc plays out depends on whether or not Madara has a way left to resurrect himself or not.  You don't go from Juubi Jinchuuriki to a non-Juubi Jinchuriki as threats (as we know Madara can't become without a living body).  Also, too many protagonists on the field, I think they will somehow be split into two teams to fight Obito and Madara maybe.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 28, 2013)

It'd be interesting if Hashirama figured out that Madara has his Mokuton. Or uses some kind of attack that forces Madara to counter with Mokuton and thus makes Hashirama question him how exactly he has his Kekkei Genkai. That itself should open up the door to Madara's survival back in the VotE.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 28, 2013)

Chapter 644: Failure
Naruto: Let's go Dad. I'll bind everyone with my Kyuubi chakra then you can teleport us away.
Yondaime: Ok Son that's great. Let's go. Then I'll perform my new jutsu.
Nidaime: At first I thought they were lame, but it looks like I was wrong. This blond duo remind of Sandaime. They are both truly Kage level.
Obito: Screw you guys. 
Minato: Ah my other arm, now I can't do teleportation any longer! Obito you are my student please don't kill me. 
Obito: Fuck you teacher. Your lessons were boring. Die!
Naruto: Dad! Now how am I supposed to teleport?
Obito: Fuck you Naruto.
Naruto: Argh my face is on fire. Stop! I'm the main character.
Obito: Fuck you! Everybody knows Sasuke is the best! 
Naruto: Help me Sasuke we are friends now.
Sasuke: Whatever fool. I've changed my mind. It's time for Uchiha Sasuke to rule this manga.
Naruto: Fuck you all. You've killed my father twice. You've mutilated my face. That's it. I'm walking out on this bullshit manga. Fuck you Obito. Fuck you Kishimoto. Fuck you Sasuke. I'm going to McDonald's for a burger and shake. Bitches.
Obito: Haha, haven't heard a whiny rant like that since Christian Bale's youtube funny.
Obito: Eternal Tsukuyomi! Mission completed. Rin's bushy pussy is MINE.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It'd be interesting if Hashirama figured out that Madara has his Mokuton. Or uses some kind of attack that forces Madara to counter with Mokuton and thus makes Hashirama question him how exactly he has his Kekkei Genkai. That itself should open up the door to Madara's survival back in the VotE.



I want him to see Madara's Hashiboob. That alone would make the chapter worth it.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It'd be interesting if Hashirama figured out that Madara has his Mokuton. Or uses some kind of attack that forces Madara to counter with Mokuton and thus makes Hashirama question him how exactly he has his Kekkei Genkai. That itself should open up the door to Madara's survival back in the VotE.



Since hashirama knows about Rinne Tensei, shouldn't he know about rinnegan and the two bloodlines? It'd be more interesting if Hashi figrues out Madara has his face on his nipple....


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I want him to see Madara's Hashiboob. That alone would make the chapter worth it.



This can turn strange, really quickly.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

chakra-burned said:


> This can turn strange, really quickly.



Would be epic, especially if Madara rips his shirt off with his crazy excited face.


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Would be epic, especially if Madara rips his shirt off with his crazy excited face.



Hashi giving himself tongue on Madara's boob...yeah okay. What have I done.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

chakra-burned said:


> Hashi giving himself tongue on Madara's boob...yeah okay. What have I done.



You just made it really weird. 

This Obito fight should just be abandoned and we should get awkward-relationship entertainment from Madara and Hashirama.


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> You just made it really weird.
> 
> This Obito fight should just be abandoned and we should get awkward-relationship entertainment from Madara and Hashirama.



I think what I just did ranks somewhere between opening Pandora's Box, eating the fruit of knowledge, and killing Abel on the list of eternally unforgivable sins against humanity.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I want him to see Madara's Hashiboob. That alone would make the chapter worth it.



It'd also make Hashirama question why in the first place he even became friends with him had he know it'll come to this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

chakra-burned said:


> I think what I just did ranks somewhere between opening Pandora's Box, eating the fruit of knowledge, and killing Abel on the list of eternally unforgivable sins against humanity.



Can't stop laughing every time I see that post.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It'd also make Hashirama question why in the first place he even became friends with him had he know it'll come to this.



He might subconsciously know something is wrong. He was so excited to see Madara until Madara lunged at him like a rabidly aroused dog. Now he's trying to avoid him.

He probably won't talk to him beyond "GET AWAY" for another 5 chapters.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

imagine Hashi's reaction if he finds out Maddy already proudly showed that to the Gokages.....I'd pretend I don't know this guy


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Aug 28, 2013)

Prediction: There will be no Madara or Hashirama in this chapter, it'll just be father and son awesomeness which automatically makes it a 5/5.


----------



## calimike (Aug 28, 2013)

Naruto got more chakra from Minato and dark Kyuubi at end of chapter?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 28, 2013)

The bottom left panel.


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 28, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> The bottom left panel.



Is a Rorschach test you filthy minded imp.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Edited that out because GT is translating horribly.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, so the way they use to escape Obito's jutsu is just as predicted.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 28, 2013)

chakra-burned said:


> Is a Rorschach test you filthy minded imp.



Filthy? Just what were you thinking I saw?


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> The bottom left panel.



It's quite literally


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Aug 28, 2013)

Fusion Dance TIME!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Whoever said we get another page of Shikamaru thinking heavily with sweatdrops...

Thus far the spoilers are failing to impress. Still nothing we haven't guessed.


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 28, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Filthy? Just what were you thinking I saw?



I don't know. You tell me. 

No one on this forum can be trusted. No One!


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

wow...I really like the Yin Yang kurama think going on.....lol Shikamaru is thinking of something XD


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2013)

shikamaru thinking is the highlight of the chapter?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 28, 2013)

Shikamaru panel...... Kishi must stop his favourite time lol when bunches of ppl deserves more panels than useless Shikamaru.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 28, 2013)

Abz said:


> wow...I really like the Yin Yang kurama think going on.


Yeah, the stylized art fits in an odd sort of way.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

I find the panel Obito peeking through kinda funny....


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 28, 2013)

The very bottom of the bottom left panel in the first page looks like something's being sexually penetrated.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Why is Google Translate suddenly saying "Hashirama" = "bay"?

It used to call Madara "bay" sometimes. 

I am afraid to trust Google Translate at all now.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Aug 28, 2013)

calimike said:


> Naruto got more chakra from Minato and dark Kyuubi at end of chapter?



 No, they teleport everyone outside, like predicted.


----------



## Jad (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Whoever said we get another page of Shikamaru thinking heavily with sweatdrops...
> 
> Thus far the spoilers are failing to impress. Still nothing we haven't guessed.



I'm not sure if you are talking about me, but I did say about 30 minutes ago we would have our obligatory Shikamaru thinking pose panel


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Yeah, the stylized art fits in an odd sort of way.




yeah we haven't seen that from kishi in a while...


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 28, 2013)

Abz said:


> yeah we haven't seen that from kishi in a while...


confirmation that last arc was drawn by the assistants.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

Stop deleting my posts just because I don't like chapter.
It looks stupid and looks another fucking setup chapter. I'm done with setups, I just want plot to move on


----------



## Euraj (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Whoever said we get another page of Shikamaru thinking heavily with sweatdrops...
> 
> Thus far the spoilers are failing to impress. Still nothing we haven't guessed.


I told you, man. Might as well start adding "Shikamaru thinking" right under "Naruto says he will become Hokage" under the list of _obvious as crap chapter predictions_.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 28, 2013)

The ying-yang panel looks like Kurama is completing the loop at the top, while the boys are linking it at the bottom. As if the two kurama's were always linked at the top perhaps but needed the bottom to complete the circle.


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> confirmation that last arc was drawn by the assistants.



I should go over there lol give em what for 


anyway....I wonder how much time they spend on translating...those where raws....


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 28, 2013)

from what i get 
naruto manages to pass to the alliance the kyuubi's chakra after the yin & yang fusion
The kyuubi became smaller but they manage to bring everyone out of the barrier.
For some reason Minato got stuck in the barrier


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

What's the point of Shikamaru thinking for a page if someone else solves the problem?


----------



## Saru (Aug 28, 2013)

Will Shikamaru actually do something useful? 

How many bones are going to be thrown at him?


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2013)

I hope Kishi didn't spend the whole chapter teleporting out of the barrier


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2013)

so Minato got Obliterated?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 28, 2013)

I know it happens but...... can't Kishi kill most fodders in the Alliance instead of saving them? This is boring when Jubito fails to kill even 1 Ninja so far.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 28, 2013)

I just hope something happens in this chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What's the point of Shikamaru thinking for a page if someone else solves the problem?


Kishi's mind:
muh thinking character
muh dumb audience


it really is pathetic how much Kishi underestimates the intelligence of his readers.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2013)

To be honest I enjoy the Shikamaru thinking panels, so long as he does nothing, its a good way of letting children know that you can't think yourself out of every situation, sometimes brute force/raw power is necessary.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Nic said:


> so Minato got Obliterated?



Where does it say that?


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

?Sasuke? said:


> from what i get
> naruto manages to pass to the alliance the kyuubi's chakra after the yin & yang fusion
> The kyuubi became smaller but they manage to bring everyone out of the barrier.
> For some reason Minato got stuck in the barrier



he's stuck? so the teleporting rescue must continue then....


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

?Sasuke? said:


> from what i get
> naruto manages to pass to the alliance the kyuubi's chakra after the yin & yang fusion
> The kyuubi became smaller but they manage to bring everyone out of the barrier.
> For some reason Minato got stuck in the barrier





Nic said:


> so Minato got Obliterated?





Ohhhhh Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Aug 28, 2013)

What spoilers say:
"Everyone from the alliance had a remnant of the kyuubi chakra within them. It was just that the amount had gotten small.

Attaching Minato's chakra to everyone, the alliance gets teleported out of the barrier with Hiraishin no jutsu.

Hashirama is admiring/impressed at Naruto's chakra."

And that shikamaru page was redundant because it just had him thinking about how the barrier is nothing less than hokage level etc. Also the page with Kurama and Shadow!Kurama didn't tell us much except that the chakra fusion turned out as expected by Kurama, because, well, both are basically one. And also because Minato and Naruto are father and son.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 28, 2013)

Perhaps Shikamaru just translates what's going on and discusses why the heroes aren't doing something else. You know... Kishi just wants to make sure silly little people like us can begin to fathom the extraordinary maneuver that's about to happen.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 28, 2013)

Gunners said:


> To be honest I enjoy the Shikamaru thinking panels, so long as he does nothing, its a good way of letting children know that you can't think yourself out of every situation, sometimes brute force/raw power is necessary.



I thought ppl realize this so long since Pain arc......


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 28, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Will Shikamaru actually do something useful?
> 
> How many bones are going to be thrown at him?


I imagine his own bones will be thrown at him at some stage.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Gunners said:


> To be honest I enjoy the Shikamaru thinking panels, so long as he does nothing, its a good way of letting children know that you can't think yourself out of every situation, sometimes brute force/raw power is necessary.



Except that's really the only reason Shikamaru is in this manga. He's just there to show us over and over and over again that brute force >>>>> brains and it gets very tiresome. 

Yea, we get it that Naruto isn't the brightest bulb in the manga, and we get that he is one of the strongest, and we get that he will always be the one to get it right, but does Kishi really need to rub it in that being intelligent is useless?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

We should start a drinking game for these recycled plot points. What the hell I mean, even reading the spoiler put me to sleep.


----------



## Talis (Aug 28, 2013)

Please dont let it be another action chapter.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 28, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> What spoilers say:
> "*Everyone* from the alliance had a remnant of the kyuubi chakra within them. It was just that the amount had gotten small.
> 
> Attaching Minato's chakra to everyone, the alliance gets teleported out of the barrier with Hiraishin no jutsu.
> ...



Well now, isn't _that_ convenient. Everyone magically still has at least a small part of Kyuubi chakra left. 

Kishi couldn't even kill a single fodder. It even could have been funny, seeing one guy still trapped in the barrier and dying. But no, everyone survives.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

Talis said:


> Please dont let it be another action chapter.



It's even worse; a setup chapter.


----------



## Saru (Aug 28, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> I imagine his own bones will be thrown at him at some stage.



I can't handle any more random losses. Not after Neji.  



Purely Sadistic said:


> What spoilers say:
> "Everyone from the alliance had a remnant of the kyuubi chakra within them. It was just that the amount had gotten small.
> 
> Attaching Minato's chakra to everyone, the alliance gets teleported out of the barrier with Hiraishin no jutsu.
> ...



Dat Kishi. Giving Shikamaru fans false hope.

Also, props to Shattering (I think?) for predicting the chapter with a considerable degree of accuracy.


----------



## Talis (Aug 28, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> It's even worse; a setup chapter.



Someone kidnap Kishi already.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 28, 2013)

That worried me for a sec. I thought the spoiler had meant they reinstated all the kyuubi chakra cloaks for the alliance again making them even more lazy and useless than before. 

Still sounds like a boring chapter nonetheless...


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

Gunners said:


> To be honest I enjoy the Shikamaru thinking panels, so long as he does nothing, its a good way of letting children know that you can't think yourself out of every situation, sometimes brute force/raw power is necessary.



nah, it's letting children know hokage level thinking means thinking the obvious


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Except that's really the only reason Shikamaru is in this manga. He's just there to show us over and over and over again that brute force >>>>> brains and it gets very tiresome.
> 
> Yea, we get it that Naruto isn't the brightest bulb in the manga, and we get that he is one of the strongest, and we get that he will always be the one to get it right, but does Kishi really need to rub it in that being intelligent is useless?



My post wasn't exactly serious. 

1) Brain was actually used, in conjunction with raw power, to escape the dangerous situation. 

2) Shikamaru will get his moment to shine. At the moment he is observing the tools at his disposal. 

3) There have been instances where brain trumped raw power in this series, for instance Hidan v Shikamaru. 

In conclusion Kishimoto is not saying that ''being intelligent is useless', since Obito transformed their wits is what enabled them to stay in the game.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 28, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> What spoilers say:
> "Everyone from the alliance had a remnant of the kyuubi chakra within them. It was just that the amount had gotten small.
> 
> Attaching Minato's chakra to everyone, the alliance gets teleported out of the barrier with Hiraishin no jutsu.
> ...



The kind of chapter I expected. Exactly what I predicted. It shouldn't have been a surprise to anyone that the fodder weren't going to die. It was literally right in your face. 

I am say I'm glad Hashirama is admiring/impressed with Naruto. He is Naruto's parallel so he's gotta give props when he can. 

He knows a boss when he sees one.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 28, 2013)

This is horribly poor writing. The pain arc has had more named character death than this, and that was 2/3 through the series. Why won't someone die already?


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 28, 2013)

It seems like the last 10 chapters have all been set up chapters. Or rather the term set up chapter is now synonymous with boring chapter.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 28, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:
			
		

> This is horribly poor writing. The pain arc has had more named character death than this, and that was 2/3 through the series. Why won't someone die already?


Someone call light yagami!


----------



## rac585 (Aug 28, 2013)

if kishi doesn't give any kakashi/minato interaction before he bite the dust i'll be pissed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

So what exactly was the reasoning to teleport the entire Alliance and not the tree?

Because Obito can just de-activate the barrier now and they will still get hit.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 28, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> This is horribly poor writing. The pain arc has had more named character death than this, and that was 2/3 through the series. Why won't someone die already?


Well, if you cancel that with all the people he brought back, there were only three deaths from Pain. Jiraiya, the messenger Toad, and Nagato himself. 

The Uchiha killed more than that when they blew up the headquarters.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So what exactly was the reasoning to teleport the entire Alliance and not the tree?
> 
> Because Obito can just de-activate the barrier now and they will still get hit.



If they moved towards the tree Obito would have whipped their asses. As for deactivating the shield, I thought of that and the conclusion I reached is that it might take some time to release.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So what exactly was the reasoning to teleport the entire Alliance and not the tree?
> 
> Because Obito can just de-activate the barrier now and they will still get hit.



so that he can draw another chapter of them teleporting the bijuudama to the sea?


----------



## Tony Starrk (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm curious as to what happened to Madara.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2013)

so they are doing as we expected but the entire chapte rto ST everyone?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Tony Starrk said:


> I'm curious as to what happened to Madara.



My guess is a page of him fapping over Hashi while Hashi ignores him to compliment Naruto, which will eventually piss Madara off enough for him to hate Naruto.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> This is horribly poor writing. The pain arc has had more named character death than this, and that was 2/3 through the series. Why won't someone die already?


False Hyuuga, Ino Sr., Shikamaru Sr., Neji. They died.


----------



## wickedbeme (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So what exactly was the reasoning to teleport the entire Alliance and not the tree?
> 
> Because Obito can just de-activate the barrier now and they will still get hit.



No, they won't.

Naruto has his insane speed, he can deflect the Bijuu damas without the barrier to block the path.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Aug 28, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> What spoilers say:
> "Everyone from the alliance had a remnant of the kyuubi chakra within them. It was just that the amount had gotten small.
> 
> Attaching Minato's chakra to everyone, the alliance gets teleported out of the barrier with Hiraishin no jutsu.
> ...


It's about damned time Hashirama acknowledged the _real_ God of Shinobi. 

Minato gets Hiruzen'd?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 28, 2013)

I hope those are the first 2 pages of the chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 28, 2013)

Gunners said:


> False Hyuuga, Ino Sr., Shikamaru Sr., Neji. They died.


I said more, not no one.


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

Gunners said:


> False Hyuuga, Ino Sr., Shikamaru Sr., Neji. They died.



Ao and Ay's assistant too....among other foddering fod fodder


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

wickedbeme said:


> No, they won't.
> 
> Naruto has his insane speed, he can deflect the Bijuu damas without the barrier to block the path.



Well, I guess with his conveniently limitless chakra he can do whatever illogical, exhausting thing he wants with no repercussions.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 28, 2013)

My post got deleted, but my point still stands.

It must be hard to be a Shikamaru fan these days. Kishi managed to make a well loved character hated my almost everyone. Kishi is such an awesome writer.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Why are people saying Minato vanishes? I don't see that anywhere.


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

but he can't afford to have 4 bijuu dama ...that size... land anywhere though....other than high in the sky....


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 28, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Well now, isn't _that_ convenient. Everyone magically still has at least a small part of Kyuubi chakra left.



Oh come on. I for one certainly did not expect there to be a remnant of Kurama's chakra, but it certainly makes sense that there is



> Kishi couldn't even kill a single fodder. It even could have been funny, seeing one guy still trapped in the barrier and dying. But no, everyone survives.



Except you know the 50k+ or so who already died. This is pretty much all that's left of what once was 80k shinobi



Rainbow Dash said:


> This is horribly poor writing. The pain arc has had more named character death than this, and that was 2/3 through the series. Why won't someone die already?



Quite a few named characters have died already and right now the only characters who are engaging Obito and Madara are the four hokage and Naruto and Sasuke, none of whom is going to die easily. Or in case of Naruto and Sasuke at all.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So what exactly was the reasoning to teleport the entire Alliance and not the tree?
> 
> Because Obito can just de-activate the barrier now and they will still get hit.



hopefully he won't have time to undo the barrier and take a hard blow. or at least hopefully the alliance gets teleported far enough away from the blast. shrug.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, this is Kishi, so........!



PikaCheeka said:


> My guess is a page of him fapping over Hashi while Hashi ignores him to compliment Naruto, which will eventually piss Madara off enough for him to *hate* Naruto.



It is official!

Madara is going to get revenge on Naruto by snatching his most beloved treasure: his boyfriend (Sasuke) !!!!


----------



## Euraj (Aug 28, 2013)

Shakar said:


> My post got deleted, but my point still stands.
> 
> It must be hard to be a Shikamaru fan these days. Kishi managed to make a well loved character hated my almost everyone. Kishi is such an awesome writer.


It really isn't, if your liking of a character isn't essentially just riding on the schlong of strength-based, temporary popularity.


----------



## wickedbeme (Aug 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well, I guess with his conveniently limitless chakra he can do whatever illogical, exhausting thing he wants with no repercussions.



It's not even chakra intensive, he can swat them away like flies.
Link removed
Haha, I love how ridiculous the manga is now.


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

Rac said:


> hopefully he *won't have time to undo the barrier and take a hard blow*. or at least hopefully the alliance gets teleported far enough away from the blast. shrug.



plot induced stupidity right there...

and it's likely to happen....


----------



## Shakar (Aug 28, 2013)

Euraj said:


> It really isn't, if your liking of a character isn't essentially just riding on the schlong of strength-based, temporary popularity.


Props to you, then.

And yes, that one is the worst type of popularity.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

_Summer has come and passed
Madara still sits on his ass
Wake me up when this war arc ends...

Like Minato come to pass
Seven years has gone to waste
Wake me up when this war ends

Here comes Obito again
Bitching and moaning
Naruto answers him again
Becoming full Bijuu mode

As my memory lasts
Didn't we read this a week ago?
Wake me up when this war ends_


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2013)

Instead of creating a huge seal, to keep them contained, why didn't Obito just create a seal that was only 2ft high. It would have instantly crushed them.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 28, 2013)

Abz said:


> plot induced stupidity right there...
> 
> and it's likely to happen....



actually the more i think about how stupid it'd have been for obito to nuke himself in the barrier the more i'm thinking the blast shouldn't hurt him anyway. unless he was ready to just take a huge hit to get rid of the alliance.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2013)

Rac said:


> actually the more i think about how stupid it'd have been for obito to nuke himself in the barrier the more i'm thinking the blast shouldn't hurt him anyway. unless he was ready to just take a huge hit to get rid of the alliance.



Obito was protecting himself with that black(?) shell of Juubi power.


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> _Summer has come and passed
> Madara still sits on his ass
> Wake me up when this war arc ends...
> 
> ...




arya before it's deleted post these lyrics and the previous one's in the telegrams convo


----------



## Deana (Aug 28, 2013)

I wish that retarded asshole Obito would just go ahead and die! His off key swan song is lasting way too long.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 28, 2013)

Let us wait and see how the chapter unfolds that plot hole (only to come up with sh@##%%%y excuse from Kishi) !


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Rac said:


> hopefully he won't have time to undo the barrier and take a hard blow. or at least hopefully the alliance gets teleported far enough away from the blast. shrug.



Hopefully? You mean you want them to live?



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> It is official!
> 
> Madara is going to get revenge on Naruto by snatching his most beloved treasure: his boyfriend (Sasuke) !!!!



Wut. Madara won't care about Sasuke. 



Arya Stark said:


> _Summer has come and passed
> Madara still sits on his ass
> Wake me up when this war arc ends...
> 
> ...



This. Is. Beautiful.


----------



## handsock (Aug 28, 2013)

Naruto is using Kurama's chakra


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 28, 2013)

Rac said:


> actually the more i think about how stupid it'd have been for obito to nuke himself in the barrier the more i'm thinking the blast shouldn't hurt him anyway. unless he was ready to just take a huge hit to get rid of the alliance.


I thought he made a neat little bomb shelter for himself with that black chakra?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay I read the first page before it was deleted.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

Rac said:


> actually the more i think about how stupid it'd have been for obito to nuke himself in the barrier the more i'm thinking the blast shouldn't hurt him anyway. unless he was ready to just take a huge hit to get rid of the alliance.



He setup the barrier so that Naruto and Minato can do their teleport magic, he's basically made to do all sort of PIS so that the main characters can have their spotlight panels.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 28, 2013)

Meh chapter is meh, especially when you're wasting panels to save fodders or some repeated bonds.

But...... *Tobirama invents Kage Bunshin?*


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

tobirama basically invented everything LOL


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 28, 2013)

How slow is this manga moving?


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 28, 2013)

Say whatever you want, but I am fucking delighted. Father son talk  I'm drowning in the FEELS, man, the feels


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> How slow is this manga moving?



Slower than snail, that's for sure.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 28, 2013)

One of the panels of the first page (fist bonding) looked like a penis !


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 28, 2013)

While I found the Naruto and Tobirama interactions funny and the Naruto and Minato moments touching, this chapter was pretty boring.


----------



## eluna (Aug 28, 2013)

Meh chapter,but Tobirama face made me laugh


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

Tobirama being there is like having kakashi there....seriously...the jutsu analysis....


----------



## Garcher (Aug 28, 2013)

lame chapter.

was the rinnegan shown madara's obito's or Rikudou's btw?


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

Itachi the Best said:


> lame chapter.
> 
> was the rinnegan shown madara's obito's or Rikudou's btw?



obviously obito's....


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 28, 2013)

*Someone check Translations.*

Are we sure chapter one naruto stole the first's scroll maybe there's an error and it was 2nd's scroll really


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 28, 2013)

*You know a chapter was boring when...*

The most exciting thing in it was finding out Tobirama invented a jutsu that's been around since chapter 1. Hurry up with this trump card Kishi, I wanna see it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2013)

Minato and Naruto finally had a proper moment

but besides that, the chapter was pretty predictable


----------



## Revolution (Aug 28, 2013)

Well they _were_ brothers, so it can easily be called the First's scroll, even if it was written by his brother.


I have headcannon now that once Naruto becomes Hokage, Sasuke writes the next most powerful scroll on par with that first one.


----------



## Senjuclan (Aug 28, 2013)

B.o.t.i said:


> Are we sure chapter one naruto stole the first's scroll maybe there's an error and it was 2nd's scroll really



Shounensuki already checked and confirmed it was shodai and not previous hokage as another translator had put it. Also DB confirms it was shodai

Now mind you Naruto learned Tajuu Kage bunshin from the scroll while Tobirama invented Kage bunshin. Stands to reason that Hashirama with his chakra took the jutsu to another level


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice chapter. I enjoyed it

Tobirama created Kage Bunshin
Minato and Naruto's chakra merged together to perform Hiraishin on the entire alliance.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Aug 28, 2013)

Abz said:


> Tobirama being there is like having kakashi there....seriously...the jutsu analysis....



Damn right, they're insight is always riveting to read.


----------



## auem (Aug 28, 2013)

is it not Hashi sealed away the scroll...?..he also wrote it.?...


----------



## Rai (Aug 28, 2013)

Minato solos.


----------



## jonzzz (Aug 28, 2013)

*In this chapter: Obito PIS, father son wank, kushinas dead, long ass jutsu*

sorry but was this manga made for 12 year olds?


----------



## Garcher (Aug 28, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Minato solos.



shut up there's just one king


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2013)

Itachi the Best said:


> shut up there's just one king


And it isn't Itachi.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> And it isn't Itachi.


wrong manga bro


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 28, 2013)

here i am still waiting for something exciting to happen 


> Props to you, then.
> 
> And yes, that one is the worst type of popularity.


ppl on here come and go between fanbases like fashion trends. It's textbook herd behavior.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2013)

This chapter was awesome; a delightful cherry on the already delicious Uzamaki family cake.

The first awesome chapter in a while imo, but I guess it was worth the wait


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Aug 28, 2013)

Did Naruto, Minato, Sasuke, Tobirama and Juugo also teleport out of the barrier and then Hiraishin'd back in?

Also, Katsuyu wasn't teleported out of the barrier. 

I hope she survives, although she can't really die since the rest of her is safe back in Shikkotsurrin and maybe still with Tsunade if she didn't unsummon her after she healed the Kages.


----------



## takL (Aug 28, 2013)

minato teleported everyone including jugo and sasuke out of obitos  six red yang array with naruto, yin kulama and yang kulama, save edos. im rather surprized that sasuke was only thinking about naruto, jugo and himself..


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2013)

takL said:


> minato teleported everyone including jugo and sasuke out of obitos  six red yang array with naruto, yin kulama and yang kulama, save edos. im rather surprized that sasuke was only thinking about naruto, jugo and himself..



i am even more surprised naruto didn't react to that............. i hope he wasn't concentrating on what he said


----------



## takL (Aug 28, 2013)

poor sakura....and ino. 
if i were him id think about girls first.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

Kishi would rather date Shikamaru than his female characters, Sakura and Ino didn't even feature in Kishi's mind when he wrote that.


----------



## takL (Aug 28, 2013)

we're talking about sasuke tho


----------



## eurytus (Aug 28, 2013)

Kishi didn't even remember Sasuke should care about him. Just like no character wonder about where is Kakashi or Hiruzen. That's how he writes these days....


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2013)

Sakura I forgive, because she has her summon, so she can scram the same way she came back. Furthermore, he concentrated on those that are there, Naruto and plot twist Jugo. It's a clear setup for things to come. Sasuke is gonna do something stupid because he's feeling left behind and Jugo has something to do with it.

What really busts it is why doesn't Naruto ask about *Kakashi* when he knows he disappeared along with Obito, and only the latter appeared. How cringeworthy is this seriously? Sakura might not have seen anything because she was in the back, but still she doesn't ask either. Why hasn't Sasuke ask for Kakashi to them as well? He asked at Sound Country.

The editors knew what they were doing back then, but right now they really don't. I understand this isn't the point and looking too much into it is meaningless (another thing would be, what happened to Neji's body?), but no mention of Kakashi is so bizarre.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2013)

takL said:


> poor sakura....and ino.
> if i were him id think about girls first.



i wonder if we will get a sasuke saving girl moment any time soon?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Man, Naruto sure has been getting compared to Hashirama a lot as of late, hasn't he?

I'm probably reading too much into it, but I'd like to think Kishi doing this to hint towards an upcoming Naruto vs Madara battle. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



A guy can hope, cant he?


----------



## Mateush (Aug 30, 2013)

Why are these fodders still kept at the battlefield? Morale is understandable, but it's probably better if just the fewer and stronger are there, Quality > Quantity this time,


----------



## takL (Sep 1, 2013)

they are there to be attacked by bad guys and saved by good guys.

some of the lines from the raw. 

jugo: Sasuke, its no good like this...we get out of the barriers.
Use the_ reverse_ summon of snake.
sasuke: thats my plan. ill take you and naruto with me
Naruto: Oh I havent given my chakra to you 2 yet! can you come over here dattebayo!
sasuke:_ Pish...what good would that chakra do?_
naruto: We have no time! Hurry up already!!

hash: amazing that _he had  his chakra passed to everyone of shinobi (alliance) beforehand_. in terms of quantity of chakra he can rival me...na! its with 9bs chakra


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 1, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Sakura I forgive, because she has her summon, so she can scram the same way she came back. Furthermore, he concentrated on those that are there, Naruto and plot twist Jugo. It's a clear setup for things to come. Sasuke is gonna do something stupid because he's feeling left behind and Jugo has something to do with it.
> 
> What really busts it is why doesn't Naruto ask about *Kakashi* when he knows he disappeared along with Obito, and only the latter appeared. How cringeworthy is this seriously? Sakura might not have seen anything because she was in the back, but still she doesn't ask either. Why hasn't Sasuke ask for Kakashi to them as well? He asked at Sound Country.
> 
> The editors knew what they were doing back then, but right now they really don't. I understand this isn't the point and looking too much into it is meaningless (another thing would be, what happened to Neji's body?), but no mention of Kakashi is so bizarre.



Its been like 43 chapters since Madara showed up, and literally no one has asked about the whereabouts of the Gokage. The actual fucking leaders of their armies and villages have been ignored, so what hope is there for Kakashi?  

Editors can really suck sometimes.​​


----------



## Mateush (Sep 1, 2013)

takL said:


> they are there to be attacked by bad guys and saved by good guys.



Lol, that's to be expected. Knowing Obito and Madara, they probably wouldn't care if worthless fodders just "leaves". Just the "better" for them.


----------

